# Neues Helius Modell zwischen CC und FR - erste Details ?!



## Testmaen (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Falco, du hast im "Custom Helius FR"-Thread erwähnt, dass es zur Eurobike ein neues Helius Modell geben wird, um die größer gewordene Lücke zwischen dem CC und FR zu schliessen. 

Ich wollte daher fragen, ob es für die Nicolai-Gemeinde zu Beginn der Saison  schon erste Details bzgl. Federweg, Gewicht, Rohrsatz etc. gibt ?

Grüße, Michael


----------



## crisillo (1. Februar 2008)

cool!

Falco, spill the beans!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (1. Februar 2008)

In der ganzen Nicolai Firmengeschichte wurde ein neues Modell noch niemals klammheimlich herausgebracht. So soll es auch bleiben, versprochen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testmaen (12. Februar 2008)

Es gibt ja regelmässig Threads, in denen sich Biker nicht so recht zwischen dem CC und FR entscheiden können, und gerade für die (aber nicht nur), wäre zumindest ein erster "Teaser" sehr interessant.

Oder um sich noch rechtzeitig um ein aktuelles Helius CC zu bemühen, falls es zu "Anpassungen" in der Modellfamilie mit Erscheinen des neues Helius kommt.

Grüße


----------



## Falco Mille (12. Februar 2008)

Da wir das Helius FR auf vielfachen Wunsch nun noch stärker gemacht haben, um es mit Freeridegabeln wie Totem oder 66 fahren zu können, ist die Lücke zwischen Helius FR und CC sogar noch größer geworden. Das neue Modell, das diese Lücke schließen soll, wird Helius AM heißen und ab April lieferbar sein. Die ersten Bestellungen für Blind Dates haben wir bereits entgegengenommen. Die Geometrie wird dem Helius FR ähneln, Federweg 140 bis 160 mm, ebenso die kompatiblen Gabelfederwege, bzw. Längen. Das angepeilte Gewicht incl. Dämpfer liegt bei 3,5 kg. Das Bike wird ein long-travel All-Mountain. Für den Freeride Einsatz ist es nicht freigegen. Das Helius AM wird unser Rahmen für alpine Tourer und Vielfahrer ohne Wettkampf Ambitionen. Als All Mountain wird das Helius AM sehr ausgewogenen sein und bergauf genau so gut gehen, wie bergab. Sicherheit und Komfort spielen eine wichtige Rolle, aber auch Leichtfüßigkeit und Effizienz. Das Helius AM ist auch nicht einfach eine ausgedünntes FR oder ein verstärktes CC, sondern ein komplett neu konstruierter Rahmen, bei dem jedes Frästeil neu designt und aufwendig berechnet wird.

Und fragt mir jetzt bitte keine Löcher in den Bauch. Sobald es weitere Infos gibt, werde ich diese hier veröffentlichen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testmaen (12. Februar 2008)

Cool, danke! April klingt auch viel besser, als "zur Eurobike". 

Grüße


----------



## Migra (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Falco!

Klingt alles sehr interessant...

Ab wann oder seit wann ist das FR "nun noch stärker gemacht" worden wie du sagst?

Das bisher auf eurer Homepage gelistete 08-er FR lässt sich ja nicht "legal" mit der Totem kombinieren - ab wann gibt es das "neue" FR?
Der Unterschied zum ST wird dann aber recht klein, oder ändert sich das Modell auch? 

Ist für mich auch unter dem Aspekt interessant, dass ich schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken spiele ein Helius FR oder ST in meinen Fuhrpark aufzunehmen. Stabilitätstechnisch gefällt mir das ST besser aber ich möchte auch uneingeschränkt bergauf fahren können mangels Lift in meinen Hauptbikegebieten weswegen ich durchaus auch mit dem FR liebäugele... evtl. ist das neue FR ja genau "mein" Bike....

herzlicher Gruß,
Michael


----------



## playbike (16. Februar 2008)

wollte gerade einen neuen thread zum Thema Helius Enduro aufmachen, da entdecke ich diesen hier  

Da mir momentan der Gedanke durch den Kopf geht wieder qualität aus good old Germany zu unterstützen, hört sich das sehr vielversprechend an.
Gut, bin mal mit Nicolaiqualität wirklich eingegangen, hoffe aber das war ein Einzelfall.

@Falco  das einzige was mir an den jetzigen Heliusen etwas stört ist die Kabelführung am Umlenkhebel.

bin totaler cablerub hasser und würde mir eine Kabelführung ala Liteville 301 wünschen!

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Falco Mille (18. Februar 2008)

Leider kann ich kein genaues Datum nennen, auch keine Rahmennummer, ab dem das 2008er FR verstärkt wurde. Wir haben schlicht verpennt, das zu dokumentieren. Es gibt aber ein eindeutiges, sichtbares Indiz: Das dreieckige MX Gusset mit dem eingefrästen N hat zum Unterrohr hin drei Laschen, an denen es verschweißt ist. Ist die Schweißnaht an allen drei Laschen gleich breit und gleich groß geschuppt, hat der Rahmen ein stärkeres Unterrohr und kann mit einer 180 mm Gabel, maximale Einbaulänge 565 mm, gefahren werden. Ist aber die hintere, untere Schweißnaht schmaler und kleiner geschuppt, beträgt die maximale Einbaulänge noch 555 mm, wie im 08er Katalog ausgewiesen.

Grüße, Falco.


----------



## Falco Mille (18. Februar 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> @Falco  das einzige was mir an den jetzigen Heliusen etwas stört ist die Kabelführung am Umlenkhebel.
> 
> bin totaler cablerub hasser und würde mir eine Kabelführung ala Liteville 301 wünschen!
> 
> Bin gespannt!



Klär mich mal auf: Was ist cablerub? Und was hat Liteville für eine Kabelführung? Ich kenne diese Marke nicht. Wie genau möchtest Du die Zugverlegung bei einem Helius AM denn haben, und was möchtest Du dadurch erreichen?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Oettinger (18. Februar 2008)

> Leider kann ich kein genaues Datum nennen, auch keine Rahmennummer, ab dem das 2008er FR verstärkt wurde. Wir haben schlicht verpennt, das zu dokumentieren. Es gibt aber ein eindeutiges, sichtbares Indiz: Das dreieckige MX Gusset mit dem eingefrästen N hat zum Unterrohr hin drei Laschen, an denen es verschweißt ist. Ist die Schweißnaht an allen drei Laschen gleich breit und gleich groß geschuppt, hat der Rahmen ein stärkeres Unterrohr und kann mit einer 180 mm Gabel, maximale Einbaulänge 565 mm, gefahren werden. Ist aber die hintere, untere Schweißnaht schmaler und kleiner geschuppt, beträgt die maximale Einbaulänge noch 555 mm, wie im 08er Katalog ausgewiesen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco.



d.h. dann ja wohl, für's 2007er sieht's schlecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (19. Februar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf: Was ist cablerub? Und was hat Liteville für eine Kabelführung? Ich kenne diese Marke nicht. Wie genau möchtest Du die Zugverlegung bei einem Helius AM denn haben, und was möchtest Du dadurch erreichen?
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Ich denke das bei den aktuellen Helius Modellen die Kabel am Umlenkhebel durch die Bewegung doch ganz schön scheuern? Am Beispiel Liteville werden die Züge oberhalb des Unterrohrs verlegt und liegen dann auf den Kettenstreben und werden dadurch kaum bewegt. 
Ausserdem sind die Radien entspannter und die Schaltfunktion etwas leichter. 
siehe http://www.liteville.com/t/22_29.html War nur so eine Idee, da mir das an vielen gefahrenen Bikes immer sehr gestört hat. 

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf das neue Modell


----------



## Falco Mille (20. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich haben wir die Züge immer so verlegt, dass die einen möglichst kurzen Weg haben, in möglichst große Radien laufen und möglichst wenig scheuern. Züge auf dem Unterrohr gibt es ebenfalls. Die Zugverlegung ist von Modell zu Modell anders, je nach den Gegebenheiten und Anforderungen. Solange es technisch machbar ist, hat man bei unseren Rahmen immer die Option, die Art und Position der Zughalter gegen einen geringen Aufpreis selbst zu wählen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## playbike (30. März 2008)

@Falco

gibts schon NEWs zum neuen Helius?


----------



## jemand (1. April 2008)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem ENduro war sehr interessiert an nem Helius FR, aber 17Kg haben echt nix mehr mit Enduro zu un als was es im Prospekt angepriesen wird, da passt schon eher der Zusatz FR.
Hab jetzt geforscht wie ich das Gewicht mit noch sinnvoller Austattung auf max 15Kg runterbekomme. Habs eigentlich schon aufgegeben - da kommt mir die Info zum Helius AM greade recht.
Bin schon sehr gespannt.
Gibt es evtl. schon Bilder, Prospekt oder irgendetwas??
Gruß


----------



## dadsi (2. April 2008)

mein Tipp wie es aussehen könnte:
Hinterbau (schwinge) in CC Ausführung, Gussets etwas kleiner und leichter,
Lenkwinkel 1-1,5° steiler bei ebenfalls 1-2° steilerem Sitzrohr und 1cm längerem Oberrohr mit weniger Verstelloptionen, weil weniger Material.
Damit wird der Rahmen 711,2-938,5g leichter als ein aktueller FR und kann dann zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau  aufgebaut werden, die bei vernüftigem Budget bei 15,5 mit echt fahrenbahrer Bereifung landen wird und mit viel Euronen auch mal auf 14,2 kg gepimpt werden kann, wenns denn nicht snakebitig werden darf.
Aber das ist ja nur ein Traum


----------



## dadsi (2. April 2008)

server error und dann doppelpost tststststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (3. April 2008)

Ist dies vielleicht schon ein Teil des neuen Rahmens!?


----------



## sluette (3. April 2008)

ich würde wegen dem carbon dämpfer eher auf das rc tippen... 
steht ja auch rechts !


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. April 2008)

oh, wusste nicht das ein solches modell auch geplant ist, bzw. das es das gibt... dann nehme ich alles zurück!


----------



## jemand (3. April 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> oh, wusste nicht das ein solches modell auch geplant ist, bzw. das es das gibt... dann nehme ich alles zurück!



siehe Homepage


----------



## Falco Mille (4. April 2008)

News zum Helius AM: Der neue Nicolai Factory Newsletter #5 ist raus!!!!!!!! 

http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php

Grüße, Falco


----------



## playbike (4. April 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> News zum Helius AM: Der neue Nicolai Factory Newsletter #5 ist raus!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Danke, aber wirklich viel sieht man nicht; Diamantrahmenform kann ich noch so erkennen


----------



## Testmaen (17. April 2008)

Hi Falco,

gibts mittlerweile ein "weniger geheimes"  Bild vom AM ?

Grüße


----------



## Falco Mille (17. April 2008)

Nope, aber bei Dirtmasters ein Testbike.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testmaen (7. Mai 2008)

Hat sich jemand auf das Blind-Date eingelassen und den Rahmen schon bekommen ?

Grüße


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2008)

... welchen Federweg hinten hat denn das neue FR, damit es zu den 180mm von `ner Totem passt ? Un`ne "Bikepark Zulassung" hat es jetzt auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (8. Mai 2008)

Das FR hat 167mm hinten. Und spielen darfste damit auch im Park. 

MfG


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. Mai 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Hi Falco,
> 
> gibts mittlerweile ein "weniger geheimes"  Bild vom AM ?
> 
> Grüße






Falco Mille schrieb:


> Nope, aber bei Dirtmasters ein Testbike.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Die Dirtmaster waren noch nicht, ich weiß, aber:

"Wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n" *sing*


Denn: Im Newsletter stand ja auch, dass das Helius AM ab Ende April lieferbar sein soll. Der ist jetzt fast drei Wochen vorbei, also:

"Wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n" *sing*


----------



## Testmaen (21. Mai 2008)

Bin auch sehr gespannt, wie es denn nun aussieht. Aber die Ungeduld hat in wenigen Tagen Gott sei Dank ein Ende. Hoffentlich wird es dann nach der Nachrichtensperre gute Fotos hageln.


----------



## jemand (21. Mai 2008)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Die Dirtmaster waren noch nicht, ich weiß, aber:
> 
> "Wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n, wir wollen Bilder seh'n" *sing*
> 
> ...



habe auch schon angefragt weil ich auf Infos und Bilder warte.
Das AM wird auf den Dirt Masters in WInterberg erstmals vorgestellt, ab dann gibt es die ersten Bilder und Infos.


----------



## Korbinator (24. Mai 2008)

Na dann will ich Euch mal nicht länger warten lassen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/7/8/_/large/HeliusAMkomplett.JPG
und
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/7/8/_/large/HeliusAMWippeundDaempfer.JPG


Gewichtsangaben konnte ich den Jungs nicht entlocken, aber ich glaube, dass es komplett nicht mehr als 14-15 Kilo hatte.

Gruß


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Mai 2008)

Uh, das sieht GUT aus!

Korbinator, bist du noch vor Ort? Checkste noch mal bei den Nicolai-Jungs vorbei? Wenn ja, kannste mal fragen, obs die Elox-Teile und die Sticker auch in gold gibt?

Wäre echt dufte von dir

Merci schon mal

AM


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2008)

...und am dienstag bei mir zu sehen...


----------



## Korbinator (24. Mai 2008)

@Alpine Machine: Nein, leider habe ich´s heute nur 2 Stunden in Winterborough ausgehalten, mich hat eine Grippe voll erwischt und wieder heimgeschickt, sorry. Aber die Bilder wollte ich Euch wenigstens noch machen, und das hat ja geklappt.

Ich sach ma aus der Hüfte geschossen, die Sticker gibt´s sicher in Wunschfarbe, die Eloxteile sind ja schon länger in div. Farben zu haben gegen Aufpreis (extra love...), ob auch in Gold weiss ich aber nicht. Ruf doch mal am Dienstag den Falco an, da isser sicher wieder im Büro.

Gruß


----------



## abbath (24. Mai 2008)

Sehr lecker - coole Zuganschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (29. Mai 2008)

Die Zughalter sind noch provisorisch und werden durch kleine, anschraubbare Frästeile ersetzt, die es dann auch farbig eloxiert wahlweise in schwarz, rot oder gold geben wird.

Extra Love Decals gibt es nur in dunklen Farben, ist ja ein eine Schlagschatten-Grafik. Negativ sieht das nicht gut aus. (was für ein Satz)

Grüße, Falco

Grüße, Falco


----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2008)

Das erste ausgelieferte AM?
Der Besitzer ist oldrizzo, Foto mit seiner Genehmigung gepostet, ich war nur der Schrauber  
Kritik bitte an Ihn, originale Zughalter fehlen noch, sollen Morgen kommen.

Ansonsten bringt es mit schweren Reifen 15,4 Kilo auf die Waage!


----------



## abbath (29. Mai 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Zughalter sind noch provisorisch und werden durch kleine, anschraubbare Frästeile ersetzt, die es dann auch farbig eloxiert wahlweise in schwarz, rot oder gold geben wird.



Hauptsache geschraubt - und Frästeile sind natürlich (fast) immer gut


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Mai 2008)

danke wodan... ein weiteres bild gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4806474#post4806474


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das erste ausgelieferte AM?
> Der Besitzer ist oldrizzo, Foto mit seiner Genehmigung gepostet, ich war nur der Schrauber
> Kritik bitte an Ihn, originale Zughalter fehlen noch, sollen Morgen kommen.
> 
> Ansonsten bringt es mit schweren Reifen 15,4 Kilo auf die Waage!




oh, oh, oh, ich hoffe das bild ist so schlecht geworden. schaut für mich irgendwie alles nicht so stimmig aus. 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> danke wodan... ein weiteres bild gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4806474#post4806474



da sieht's schon besser aus. würde mir aber trotzdem nochmal ein gutes bild bei tageslicht wünschen. auf dem oberen sieht das schwarz elox irgendwie total verranzt aus...


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Mai 2008)

...geduld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (30. Mai 2008)

HAMMMER, was ein guter Fotograf und ein schlechter aus einem bike machen können, echt Porno!

So langsam erkenne ich, das könnte mein neues Sparziel werden. Ist schick, hat style, ist stabil, geht schnell bergauf (<15kG), eben echtes AM, kein weichgespültes supersoftleichtenduro. 

Aber never never never einen bashguard bei einem AM, wer macht denn sowas, ist ja wie Racing Ralph auf einem FR


----------



## hasch28 (31. Mai 2008)

schon mal was von regen gehört?
Wie kommt ihr auf überragende stabilität mein cc flext im hinterbau ein wenig?
Auf dem photo ist hinten eine 180 scheibe zu sehen? optisch kommt der umlenkhebel nicht so gut rüber aber hauptsache die fkt stimmt.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> Aber never never never einen bashguard bei einem AM, wer macht denn sowas, ist ja wie Racing Ralph auf einem FR



aha, gibts denn schon sowas wie einen styleguide für den bikeaufbau?  ich dachte, ein rad stattet man gemäß seiner funktion aus?! da macht bei mir ein bashguard durchaus sinn.  

ps: das foto hier wurde kurz nach dem sturzregen aufgenommen, das lässt den rahmen a bisserl fleckig wirken.


----------



## dadsi (31. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aha, gibts denn schon sowas wie einen styleguide für den bikeaufbau?  ich dachte, ein rad stattet man gemäß seiner funktion aus?! da macht bei mir ein bashguard durchaus sinn.
> 
> ps: das foto hier wurde kurz nach dem sturzregen aufgenommen, das lässt den rahmen a bisserl fleckig wirken.



klar gibt es keinen styleguide 
Ich habe das nur aus funktionieller Sicht kommentiert, weil eben bei mir sowas keinen Sinn im AM macht. Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin: meine Augen schmerzen generell bei silbernen Kurbeln an einem MTB und dann ein BG an diesem Shimanoteil.... 

Aber meine Meinung ist nicht ernst zu nehmen, ich schraub mir nix "Schönes" mehr ans bike, weil das maximal 1 Abfahrt schön bleibt, was zählt ist Funktion und das ist ja auch deine Devise,

Viel Freude und erzähl mal wie das Ding geht


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Mai 2008)

der rahmen sieht sehr gut aus! gewicht find ich grad noch ok aber ich würds wohl etwas leichter aufbaun. ich muss mal mein FR wiegen ich denke in dem aufbau der mir von der stabilität langt ist es leichter.

für den einen macht ein BG sinn, für den anderen ein 44 zahnkranz. seltsam ist für mich derjenige, der ein 44  zahnrad fährt weils die zeitschriften für sein rad vorschreiben und ständig verbogene zähne hat dass er es gar nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2008)

hey,

form follows function. so wirds gemacht. das gewicht finde ich wirklich ok, es gibt aber sicher noch spar-potential. ich sage nur "reifen-schlauch-kombi". aber jetzt wird das teil erstmal gefahren, ab nach frankreich. und wer weiss: vllt. finden die kurbeln den weg nicht mehr heim und ich brauch neue....


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. Mai 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ansonsten bringt es mit schweren Reifen 15,4 Kilo auf die Waage!



mit den reifen ?

was machen die überhaupt an so einem bike ?


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> mit den reifen ?
> 
> was machen die überhaupt an so einem bike ?



ich bin versucht zu sagen: "das geht dich einen s.....dreck an" 

 

mache ich aber nicht.


----------



## WODAN (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo??????   

Gibt es irgendwo eine Nicolai Bestimmung in der steht wie man sein Bike aufzubauen oder am besten auch zu fahren hat???

Habt Ihr nichts Besseres zu tun als Euch hier als "style police" aufzuspielen???

Naja, anscheinend gibt es immer noch zu viele Leser der "Bike Bravo", das merkt man wenigstens an den Posts hier


----------



## dadsi (1. Juni 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> mit den reifen ?
> 
> was machen die überhaupt an so einem bike ?



Warten auf den Boxenstopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juni 2008)

zurück aus frankreich. leider hat es fast ausschliesslich geschüttet, aber hier einige fakten zum am:

es fährt sehr gut, ist sehr kompakt, sehr wendig, lässt sich wunderbar bergauf treten, das gewicht passt, trotz offenem floatgate wippte es kaum (oder gar nicht). bergab ist es ein traum, leicht und agil, schnell und es springt wie ein reh. und das wichtigste: der bereifung sei dank keine durchschläge, keine platten, keine abgerissenen noppen.


----------



## Testmaen (16. Juni 2008)

Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an! Scheinbar bist du der einzig Mutige genug, der sich auf ein AM eingelassen hat, ohne es vorher gesehen zu haben...

Schade, würde mich schon interessieren, wie das Bike mit anderen Kombonenten/Farbe aussehen würde.


----------



## Scherge (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage zur vorderen Dämpferaufnahme des Helius AM: Warum ist hier ein CNC-Teil mit verschraubter Aufnahme an der Oberrohrunterseite verbaut, wenn die Dämpfereinbaulänge nicht wie beim Helius FR verändert werden kann, sondern "lediglich" der Federweg über die verschiedenen Positionen am Umlenkhebel varriert werden kann? Ich finde, dass es so sehr gut aussieht, frage mich halt nur, ob es auch einen technischen Zweck (z.B. erhöhte Stabilität) dafür gibt oder ob es eher "Bling Bling"-Bedeutung hat (und damit eigentlich unnötiges Mehrgewicht ist)?
Grüße,
Philip


----------



## Testmaen (17. Juni 2008)

Um mit einer geänderten Aufnahme vielleicht später noch Dämpfer mit unterschiedlicher Länge montieren zu können.

Oder einfach um ein Teil mehr eloxieren zu können (und sich bezahlen zu lassen ).


----------



## LOV2XLR8 (20. Juni 2008)

Wie lange Feder hat das Helius AM?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2008)

@ LOV2XLR8: wenn du den federweg meinst: 160 mm....


----------



## LOV2XLR8 (20. Juni 2008)

Nein, aber Feder Dimension (ETE x stroke), zB. 200x57 mm?


----------



## jemand (20. Juni 2008)

wann taucht der AM Rahmen denn eigentlich auf der Nicolai Homepage auf?


----------



## MasterAss (23. Juni 2008)

Weiß jemand ob ich nen 190er Dämpfer im AM oder FR verbauen könnte?
Habe nämlich aktuell nen Roco TST Air und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe gestern noch ein interessantes Bild des Helius AM auf der Seite des britischen Importeurs gefunden. Ein AM mit sich verjüngendem Steuerrohr, wie es einige der aktuellen Specialzed-Modelle haben.


----------



## Oettinger (26. Juni 2008)

@Testmaen

also für mich, zumindest optisch, sehr fragwürdig :kotz:

dann doch gleich 1.5''


----------



## abbath (26. Juni 2008)

...dem schließe ich mich an. Vor allem hat die Lyrik jetzt 'nen konischen Schaft oder ist das zu allem Überfluss 'nen (halber) Reducer Steuersatz?


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich mir das Steuerrohr so von unten sehe, dann würde ich sagen das es im unteren Teil um 1.5 handelt!


----------



## abbath (26. Juni 2008)

Du meinst den Gabelschaft? Stimmt... Wasn Murx.

Edit: Schade eigentlich, ansonsten ist das Bike sehr hübsch.


----------



## Scapin (27. Juni 2008)

Hab das ganze jetzt nicht mehr so verfolgt, soll das Helius AM wirklich so mit dem Steuerrohr in Serie gehen. Sieht irgendwie eigenartig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juni 2008)

...nein, das wird es wohl nicht. ich habe ein serienmodell mit 1 1/8...


----------



## mofix (28. Juni 2008)

gibt es schon Infos was der Rahmen kosten wird? Und was mich brennend interessieren würde, wie ist denn die Dämpfereinbaulänge bei dem Rahmen?


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juni 2008)

das am kostet in etwa das gleiche wie das fr... dämpfereinbaulänge ist 200mm...

ps: habe ich schon gesagt, dass es sich saugeil fährt? nicht? also dann jetzt aber: das am fährt sich saugeil!


----------



## jemand (30. Juni 2008)

hab ich schon gefragt wann es den Rahmen auf der homepage gibt?
Würde das Bike auch mal gerne testfahren in 15"


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Juli 2008)

Erst mal zum Preis: Das Helius AM kostet inkl. serienmäßigem Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer 2204 EUR. Fotos auf der Webseite wird es geben, sobald Hoshi den Rahmen im Studio unter die Linse genommen hat, voraussichtlich in zwei Wochen. Der Rahmen ist für einen 200 mm Dämpfer mit 50,9 oder 57 mm Hub ausgelegt. Das schwarze AM auf dem Foto ist Elmar Keinekes Bike. Rock Shocks wird für 2009 einen neuen Steuerrohr Standard bringen, der Cone Head heißt. Ein sich verjüngendes Steuerrohr , unten 1.5 oben 1 1/8. Von Reset gibt es bereits die passenden Steuersätze. Das AM kann wahlweise mit 1 1/8 (Serie) oder gegen Aufpreis mit 1.5 oder Conehead Steuerohr geordert werden. Montierbare, eloxierte Dämpferaufnahmen setzen wir hier ein, um bei einer Pulverbeschichting das Abplatzen der Farbe im Bereich der Dämpferklemmung zu verhindern. Die Teile gibt es in den Eloxalfarben  schwarz, rot und gold. Wo bei dem Fotorahmen noch geschraubte Zughalter mit Kunststofflaschen verbaut sind, werden jetzt filigrane CNC Halter montiert, die es ebenfalls in den Eloxalfarben  schwarz, rot und gold gibt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juli 2008)

....ui, cnc gefräste halter? bekomme ich die auch?



ps: ich wollte dir eine pn schreiben, aber dein postfach ist voll. jetzt halt ne mail!


----------



## Scherge (2. Juli 2008)

danke für die ausführliche information 

ich persönlich finde diesen neuen steuerrohrstandard zwar auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die vorteile liegen auf der hand. von daher finde ich es gut, dass diese option auch bei nicolai erhältlich sein wird. 

gruß,
philip


----------



## abbath (2. Juli 2008)

Wo soll da 'nen Vorteil sein gegenüber 'nem durchgehenden 1.5 Steuerrohr? Da hätte man stattdessen z.B. an der Konifizierung der Gabelschäfte arbeiten sollen. Eine riesig große Gewichtsersparnis kann das imho jedenfalls nicht bringen.


----------



## jemand (2. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber alleine das sich verjüngende Steuerrohr ist für mich ein Grund das/ein Bike nicht zu kaufen. Echt häßlich.
Ansonsten in der engeren Wahl ;-)


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

Man kann es doch auch mit nem normalen Steuerrohr ordern, es ist doch kein muss!

Ich bin auch schwer am Überlegen ob ich mir dass Baik ziehe, naja, dann ist halt mal wieder Sparen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (3. Juli 2008)

..ich kann mich guru nur anschließen. du hast die wahl zwischen 1 1/8, 1,5 und cone head. also für jeden geschmack was dabei!


----------



## Falco Mille (3. Juli 2008)

@ jemand



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das AM kann wahlweise mit 1 1/8 (Serie) oder gegen Aufpreis mit 1.5 oder Conehead Steuerohr geordert werden.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## chorge (8. Juli 2008)

Sieht halt blöd aus, das Conehead - ist aber technisch sicherlich SEHR sinnvoll!!!
Auf jeden Fall ist das Bike wunderschön! V.A. die Gussets und die vorder Dämpferaufnahme haben es mir angetan... TRAUMHAFT!!!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (8. Juli 2008)

Seit Freitag steht mein Helius AM in der Garage, muss nur noch augfebaut werden *freu*

Zum Gewicht nur soviel, mein Helius CC (Größe XL) wiegt mit durchaus leichten Teilen laut Waage in der Firma 14,4kg! Ghost Fully mit 12,5kg (Herstellerangabe) in linke Hand, mein 14,4kg Helius CC in rechte Hand, Helius mit 14,4Kg leichter als Ghost mit 12,5kg Herstellerangabe... Gibt es vielleicht zweierlei Eichgewichte? Eines für Bikehersteller und eines ür alle anderen?

Ich schätze den AM wenn er AM-würdig aufgebaut ist auf ein Gewicht zwischen 16 und 17kg! Hab bei den Komponenten einen Kompromis zwischen Haltbarkeit und Gewicht gemacht!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Testmaen (8. Juli 2008)

Dann frohen (und schnellen ) Aufbau! Mit was für Teilen wird das gute Stück aufgebaut ? Welche Farbe hat deins ?

Grüße


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2008)

...ich denke, dass du das am dicke unter 16 kg bekommst. ich habe nicht auf leichtbau geachtet (dafür wurde ich ja schon geächtet) und meins wiegt 15,5 kg. 



dann simmer ja schon zwei die berichten können....


----------



## Testmaen (8. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> dann simmer ja schon zwei die berichten können....



Du weisst ja "Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte". Warst du letztens nicht in Frankreich ein paar Trails rippen ?!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (8. Juli 2008)

Ja, bei mir wirds noch etwas dauern mit dem Berichten, da ich den Rahmen polieren will... bin aber schon dabei ;-)
Damit erübrigt sich die Frage mit der Farbe ;-)
Teile:

- Magura Wotan Gabel; ok, nicht die leichteste... aber der Preis hat gepasst
- Hope Naben, DT Speichen, Alunippel, Mavic 521 Felgen
- Reset 1.5 Steuersatz (wurde hier im Forum für gut befunden...)
- Hope Vorbau
- RF Lenker
- RF Kurbeln
- Sram x.o Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe
- Thomson Sattelstütze
- Schwalbe 2.25 Reifen
- XTR Pedale
- XT Kette

Mehr fällt mir zur Zeit nicht ein ;-)
Meiner Meinung nach ein schönes Bike... Sobald es fertig ist, werde ich ein Photo hier einstellen.

In Frankreich war ich nicht, ich mach die Trails am Achensee unsicher ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Testmaen (8. Juli 2008)

Schöne Auswahl! Im mtbr-Forum gibts jemandem mit einem polierten Helius FR. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (8. Juli 2008)

Da gibds doch tatsächlich noch so wahnsinnige wie mich ;-) aber Sau geil!
Ich sag nur: Sau Arbeit das Polieren!
Mein Helius CC ist ebenfalls poliert...
Meiner wird schwarz silber, ansonsten hat das BIKE viel gemeinsames mit meinem ;-)
Ah ja,
Bremsen hab ich noch vergessen: HOPE MONO 6... nicht die Bissigste, aber meiner Meinung nach die schönste...


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2008)

das wird ein schickes ding.

in frankreich sind uns die hänge unter dem hintern weggerutscht, so dass wir nicht allzu oft im sattel saßen. im august gehts an den gardasee... hoffentlich staubtrocken.


----------



## flyingscot (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal eine Verständnisfrage bzw. der Modellgestaltung Helius FR/AM:

Das "alte" Helius FR, so wie es aktuell noch auf der Homepage steht wog offiziell 3900g inkl. Dämpfer. Zieht man den ab, müsste sich ein theoretisches Rahmengewicht von ca. 3000-3100g ergeben (hab hier als Referenz nur den DHX5/200mm mit ca. 860g).

Das "neue" Helius FR ist ja verstärkt worden und hat dabei 500g zugelegt.

Das Helius AM soll ca. 3500g mit dem RS Monarch-Dämpfer wiegen, das macht dann ein theoretisches Rahmengewicht von ca. 3200-3300g.

Wieso ist das AM denn nun schwerer als das alte FR? Ist es möglich das alte FR noch zu bestellen (gefällt mir optisch auch ein Tick besser).


----------



## Testmaen (10. Juli 2008)

Es ist wirklich etwas verwirrend mit den unterschiedlichen Gewichten, Rahmengrößen, Sonderaustattungen etc.

Die 3.5kg die Nicolai für das AM angibt, sind glaube ich auch eher als ein "worst case scenario" gedacht, als man sich über die letzten Details des Rahmens, und somit dessen Gewicht, noch nicht 100% im Klaren war.

"Oldrizzo" hatte mir in einer PN geschrieben, dass sein "L" Rahmen eloxiert incl. Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Dämpfer ca. 3.5kg wiegt. Rechnet man für Steuersatz 150gr, Sattelklemme 50gr und Dämpfer 300gr, kommt der Rahmen auf ~3.0kg.

Einen guten Anhaltspunkt für was "wahre" Gewicht eines FR Rahmens bietet der Aufbau von "tripletschiee". Zwar "nur" ein 07er Rahmen, aber der sollte ja noch etwas leichter sein, als ein 08er unverstärkter Rahmen. Sein Rahmen kommt ohne Dämpfer in "L" eloxiert und 1.5er Steuerrohr auf 3460gr (Bild: http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/316402/cat/15199). Eine Auflistung aller Teile findet sich unter: http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=335672

MfG


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Juli 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal eine Verständnisfrage bzw. der Modellgestaltung Helius FR/AM:
> 
> Das "alte" Helius FR, so wie es aktuell noch auf der Homepage steht wog offiziell 3900g inkl. Dämpfer. Zieht man den ab, müsste sich ein theoretisches Rahmengewicht von ca. 3000-3100g ergeben (hab hier als Referenz nur den DHX5/200mm mit ca. 860g).
> 
> ...



Die Gewichtsangabe mit 3900 g für das Helius FR im Katalog ist falsch. Wir haben uns erst nach dem Katalogdruck entschieden, das Helius FR für die Aufnahme von 180 mm Freeridegabeln zu verstärken und das Helius AM nachzulegen. Das Helius AM entspricht letztendlich dem alten Helius FR. Das aktuelle Helius FR wiegt nun ca. 4,3 kg inkl. Stahlfederdämpfer.

Das alte FR kann leider nicht mehr bestellt oder gebaut werden. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTBasti (14. Juli 2008)

dann sollte man auf der Homepage, wenn der Katalog schon gedruckt ist, das Gewicht für das aktuelle FR auf 4,3 kg anpassen. Schließlich ist das Gewicht ein entscheidendes Kaufargument für viele Kunden und Nicolai hat es nicht nötig die Wahrheit zu verschleiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ist das ein FR mit Freigabe bis 565mm oder noch bis 555mm ?






Bye


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Juli 2008)

Nach der Erklärung von Falco dürfte dies bereits ein Rahmen mit 565 mm Freigabe sein. Er sagte mir dazu folgendes:

Das vordere MX Gusset hat 3 Laschen mit denen es am Unterrohr  verschweißt ist. Sind alle 3 Nähte gleich breit geschuppt, ist der  Rahmen für Gabeln bis 565 mm ok. Ist die unterste Naht deutlich schmaler  und feiner geschuppt ist der Rahmen nur für Gabeln bis 555 mm freigegeben.


----------



## Bingo79 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

zu den Gewichten für das Helius AM (2008) und Helius FR (2008) wollte ich mal folgendes anmerken:

- Gewicht Helius AM (2008): ca. 3,5 kg inkl. Luftdämpfer

- Gewicht Helius FR (2008): ca. 4,3 kg inkl. Stahlfederdämpfer

- Differenz: 0,8 kg

Annahme: Gewichtsdifferenz Stahl- zu Luftdämpfer ca. 0,4 kg

- Differenz Rahmen 0,4kg

So gross ist die Differenz des "nackten" Rahmens nicht. 

Macht es da nicht Sinn den FR Rahmen zu nehmen bei 0,4 kg Mehrgewicht.

Sind die Geometrien gleich? Hat jemand Infos?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## botswana23 (22. Juli 2008)

Genau die Frage beschäftigt mich auch.

Wobei bei das "alte" 2008 FR sogar noch leichter sein muss als das jetzige.

Allerdings ist das AM schöner  (Geschmacksache)

Gruß


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
das AM hat in Größe XL ohne Dämpfer ca. 3350g!
Mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und HR-Steckachse!
Habs gewogen!
Über die Geometrie kann ich keine Angaben machen ob das die selbe ist wie beim FR ist, aber bei Nicolai kann man ja alles machen lassen! Dauert dann aber ein bischen, kosten tuts natürlich auch...

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juli 2008)

....randnotiz:

ich würde so gerne mein am fahren, aber meine gabel ist immer noch nicht wieder da....


----------



## US. (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Gewichtsrechnerei scheint mir eher Kaffeesatzleserei...
"Gewicht mir Dämpfer":
Welcher denn?

Ich hab hier einen DT 190L (200/55) und einen MZ Roco, ebenfalls in 200/57. Das Gewichtsdelta beträgt 810g...

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, daß mein FR 07 mit dem "Luftumlenkhebel" der ersten Serie und 1 1/8" Steuerrohr 3350g wiegt (Größe M).
Das passt gut zu den 3460g von Tripletschee, der allerdings ein "L" mit dickem Steuerrohr hat.

Gruß, uwe


----------



## Testmaen (29. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar (Detail-)Bilder von einem Helius AM aus England. Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von "The_Lecht_Rocks" aus dem mtbr-Nicolai-Forum.


----------



## Testmaen (29. Juli 2008)




----------



## Testmaen (29. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. August 2008)

das am sieht mit den ganzen frästeilen schon sehr geil aus. meiner meinung nach das geilste helius. mal abwarten mein enduro könnte mal ersetzt werden


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

Es lohnt sich wieder zu sparen 

Stellt sich nur die Frage, erst mein altes Bike mit neuen LR's und neuer Gabel aufrüsten und dann diesen schicken Rahmen kaufen oder, den schicken Rahmen kaufen, alte Teile ran und dann austauschen *Grübel* oder Rahmen kaufen in den Keller legen, neue Teile nach und nach kaufen ..... aber das ist tägliche Folter 

@ Nicolai Support

Ist solch ein Meet and greet auch für die Schweiz geplant???


----------



## RaD (6. August 2008)

Wow, das ist das erste Nicolai das mir gefällt.

Gute Arbeit,Jungs. 

Wieviel Aufpreis kostet der Double Barrel?


----------



## Testmaen (6. August 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Wieviel Aufpreis kostet der Double Barrel?



Das Helius oben mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel ist aus England. Der CCDB wird nicht von Nicolai optional angeboten, daher auch kein Aufpreis.  

Man kann den Rahmen aber auch ohne Dämpfer bestellen. Je nach Nicolai Fully Rahmen und verbautem Standard-Dämpfer wird der Rahmen +/- 130 billiger.


----------



## nori (18. August 2008)

War jemand am WE in Winterberg und kann berichten?


----------



## Würfelbrecher (18. August 2008)

Ich war da und es war super. Mit Kalle und Kollegen geplaudert, Wetter war gut und es gab einige AMs zu bestaunen:

Einmal in blau, Größe M:




Und dann noch eins in (hammermäßigem) gelb, Größe L, mit der sagenumwobenen Hammerschmidt-Kurbel:






 

Das gelbe gefiel mir echt super. Geht gut bergauf, wippt überhaupt nicht, Gewicht (weiß ich nicht genau) geht in Ordnung, die Verarbeitung sowieso spitze und (wie schon mal jemand schrieb) "es springt wie ein Reh". 
Die Hammerschmidt funktioniert hervorragend und nach kurzer Eingewöhnung kommt man wirklich gut mit ihr zurecht. Man schaltet viel mehr vorne als mit Umwerfer.

Alles in allem eine gelungene Messe


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

Ich find das Bleu g**l, einfach der Hammer.

Die Hammerschnmidt würde mich ja auch noch interessieren


----------



## 525Rainer (18. August 2008)

das blaue ist ein traum vor allem mit der roten beschriftung und den parts. aber ich hätt auch lieber das gelbe getestet.
die hammerschmidt schaut geil minimal und klein aus und ich bin mal gespannt ob das teil was taugt. sprich ob dieses ding mit hammerschmiedmässigen tretdrehmoment klarkommt und mit seinen ganzen sperrklinkeninnerreien auch spielfrei umsetzen kann und mir die feinverzahnung meiner chrisking nicht versaut. und ob ich damit sorgenfrei auf kanten knallen kann wie mit meinem 32er rockring. wär fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (18. August 2008)

Hab gestern mein AM das erste mal bewegt...
Saugeile Kiste!!! Trotz der 15,8 kg klettert es bergauf spitzenmäsig!
Kurvenlage, gigantisch!!!
Ich hab auch noch einen Helius CC mit 12,5 kg (14,4 war ein Messfehler), der AM kann in Sachen Kraftaufwand gut mithalten! Ich war echt positiv überrascht!

Testurteil: Überagend!!!

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (18. August 2008)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Hab gestern mein AM das erste mal bewegt...
> Saugeile Kiste!!! Trotz der 15,8 kg klettert es bergauf spitzenmäsig!
> Kurvenlage, gigantisch!!!
> Ich hab auch noch einen Helius CC mit 12,5 kg (14,4 war ein Messfehler), der AM kann in Sachen Kraftaufwand gut mithalten! Ich war echt positiv überrascht!
> ...


----------



## nuts (18. August 2008)

also, war auch beim nicolai Tryout day, sehr geniales AM-Bike, siehe auch hier, bin sowohl das gelbe, als auch das blaue gefahren, kam auf 15,1 bzw. 14,66kg mit der auf 10g genauen Fischwaage...





testbericht siehe www.falllineproductions.blogspot.com


----------



## nori (19. August 2008)

Yeah! Vielen Dank für die Pics! Jetzt wird nur noch geguckt wie ich das Geld zusammen bekomme und dann wird gekauft


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

Wo liegt der Rahmen (incl. Dämpfer) den preislich??? 
Weiss jemand, ob es eine ähnliche Möglichkeit zum Probefahren auch im Süden geben wird, am besten Nähe oder in der Schweiz?


----------



## dantist (19. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Rahmen (incl. Dämpfer) den preislich???
> Weiss jemand, ob es eine ähnliche Möglichkeit zum Probefahren auch im Süden geben wird, am besten Nähe oder in der Schweiz?



Hallo mzaskar

das AM kostet gleich viel wie das Helius FR. In der Schweiz beträgt der Preis laut Nicolai Schweiz 3090 Franken.


----------



## BOSTAD (19. August 2008)

Danke für die Bilder!! Wenn ich ein Komplettrad Helius AM haben wollen würde...  DSK hat sie noch nicht im Katalog zu mindest nicht im 2008er.wer könnte mir da weiterhelfen? Bin hier anscheinend der einzige, der den "Kalle" nicht persönlich kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

jeder Nicolai Händler könnte dir Helfen! Schau dich einfach mal um, vielleicht ist ja einer ganz in deiner Nähe


----------



## BOSTAD (19. August 2008)

Jo Danke, aber mein Nicolai-Dealer bekommt das Testbike erst in einem Monat oder so.
Preislich konnte er mir auch nichts sagen und mir wurde empfohlen, das AM als Komplettrad zu kaufen, weil billiger als Selbstaufbau bzw. Fremdaufbau.

Heul.. ich will eins haben


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (19. August 2008)

Also ich hab meins von DSK...
Ist doch irgend wie verständlich dass das Bike noch nicht im `08er Katalog ist, wenn es jetzt erst rausgekommen ist, oder? Die sind wahrscheinlich damit beschäftigt den `09er Katalog zu machen...


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Also ich hab meins von DSK...
> ...




Ich warte noch


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (19. August 2008)

Ich würde ja gern die Bilder posten, weiß aber nicht wie...
und hab jetzt auch nicht groß Lust da ewig rum zu probieren,
wenn mir einer posten kann wie das schnell und ohne viel Aufwand geht, dann mach ich das!


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. August 2008)

Ins eigene Fotoalbum hochladen, dann rechter Mausklick auf das Bild und die Bild-Url kopieren, dann Beitrag erstellen und auf das Bildsymbol klicken, hier dann die Url des Bildes einfügen, fertig!


----------



## 525Rainer (19. August 2008)

nuts schrieb:


> testbericht siehe www.falllineproductions.blogspot.com


sehr guter testbericht.. das gelbe mit luftdämpfer und zwei big betties wär wahrscheinlich genau mein ding.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (19. August 2008)

So, hier nun ein paar Bildchen...
Sind nicht die Besten, hab nur das Handy zur Verfügung gehabt :-(
Der Schmutz ist kein Staubansatz, der kommt von der ersten ausfahrt ;-)




















































Polieren: 2 Tage Handarbeit...

Rahmengröße ist XL, das Gesamtgewicht des Rades beträgt mit Pedalen 15,8 kg (keine Satteltasche, keine Luftpumpe und keine Flasche...)
Mit 2.25 Faltreifen von Schwalbe!


----------



## rosette (20. August 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Und vor allem "Gut Putz". Pass gut im Winter auf, das Salz bruzzelt sonst richtige Löcher ins Alu. (Schweiss übrigens auch)

Gruß


----------



## sluette (20. August 2008)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> So, hier nun ein paar Bildchen...



oh gott, die kombie hope m6 und hörnchen habe ich ja noch nie gesehen , letztere gehen ja überhaupt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (20. August 2008)

@ rosette: Jaja, ich kenne die Problematik ;-) hab seit drei jahren einen polierten Helius CC. Im Winter fahre ich natürlich nicht mit den beiden, da wird dann alles ausgepackt was irgendwie was mit Skien zu tun hat ;-)

@ sluette: Ich fahr eben auch die Berge hoch bei denen ich runter will (Also wir reden hier von Bergen, nicht von irgend welche Hügeln in Essen...). Die Hope ist mehr aus optischen Gründen am Rad, wenns um Bremsleistung und Gewicht ginge wäre ne Magura drauf...
Und siehe es mal so, ich hab die Option am Helius AM die Hörnchen an und abzubauen, die Du nicht hast...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. August 2008)

Sorry, aber vorteilhaft siehts wirklich nicht aus.

Hätte auch keinen Bock, die Teile oben abzuschrauben. Und bergab sind Hörnchen voll im Weg.

Für mich: No Go.


----------



## gbm31 (20. August 2008)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Rahmengröße ist XL, das Gesamtgewicht des Rades beträgt mit Pedalen 15,8 kg (keine Satteltasche, keine Luftpumpe und keine Flasche...)
> Mit 2.25 Faltreifen von Schwalbe!





kein scheiss!?! 


mein helius dh kommt im tourensetup mit 2.25er nn/ss falt auf 16.2kg - allerdings in s mit pulverbeschichtung, stahlfederdämpfer, kefü und dh-felgen...


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. August 2008)

Mein 08er Helius FR liegt auch bei 15.2 kg, da ist schon noch Potenzial beim Aufbau des AM, wenn man Augenmerk auf das Gewicht legt!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (20. August 2008)

Hab ja nicht gesagt dass das das Minimum an Gewicht ist was zu erreichen wäre!!!
Potential wäre noch bei der Bremse und der Gabel! Hier könnte man noch ca. 500g sparen. Weniger Sinn sehe ich bei Komponenten wie Laufräder oder z.B. Lenker, das ganze sollte ja auch irgend wie stimmig sein, macht doch keinen Sinn, ein AM mit einem superleichtem Carbonlenker auszustatten der dann maßlos überfordert ist und bricht!
- Sattelstütze ist eine Thomson, ok, RF wäre 20g leichter...
- Sattel ist ein alter Syntace von Jo Kliber, macht ebenfalls 20g aus auf einen CC Sattel von Fizik
- Laufräder sind: Felgen Mavic 521; Naben Hope Pro 2; Speichen DT 2.0 1.8 2.0; Alunippel (weniger würde wenig Sinn machen; Tune Naben sind Schrott)
- Dämpfer: FOX RP23; ich glaube recht viel leichter gehts nicht; RS ist ebenfalls Schrott
- Kurbeln: XT wären sicher leichter, weiß aber das Delta m jetzt nicht

Ich denke bei einem sinnvollem Aufbau wären ca. 15,0kg drinn, dann wirds aber eng!

Habt Ihr denn geeichte Waagen???


----------



## gbm31 (20. August 2008)

ich hab die werte meiner dam bei der diät-aktion (von 18.45kg auf 16kg - 3 teile sind noch am eintrudeln...) mehrmals bestätigt bekommen...


partliste:

* Rahmen: Nicolai Helius DH 2001
* Dämpfer: DNM ST-8RC (Nicolai OEM), 210mm
* Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Light RC2 2006
* Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5, 203/185 mm
* Naben: VR: Hope Pro II QR20, HR: Shimano XT
* Speichen: DT Competition 2.0/1.8 black mit Messingnippeln
* Felgen: Mavic EX721 (früher D521)
* Tourenreifen: Schwalbe faltbar 2.25", VR: Nobby Nic TC, HR: Smart Sam Snakeskin
* Schalthebel: Shimano XT 8-fach
* Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow Shortcage
* Ritzelpaket: Shimano XT 8-fach 11-32
* Kette: SRAM PC-48
* Kettenführung: Truvativ Shiftguide + Lexan Bashquard
* Innenlager: Shimano SLX
* Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
* Kurbeln: Shimano SLX
* Kettenblatt: Shimano 36 (Stahl) / 24 (Alu)
* Pedale: Shimano DX mit langen Pins.
* Steuersatz: Procraft/selbstgedrehte untere Lagerschale mit 20 mm Einpresstiefe, Nadellager
* Vorbau: Syntace Superforce mit Titanschrauben, 60mm
* Lenker: Raceface Evolve DH
* Griffe: ODI LockOn
* Sattelstütze: RaceFace XY, 400 mm
* Sattel: SLR-Clone


die shiftguide (330g) wird noch durch eine stinger (ca. 100g) und das 36er stahl durch ein ebensolches aus alu ersetzt - dafür kommt statt der raceface xy eine kindshock i900... sollte sich gewichtsmäßig eigentlich egalisieren...


ersetzt wurden u.a. solche brocken wie z150fr (3040g), saint-kurbeln (1020g ohne kb's und schrauben) usw...


wenn mich übern winter noch die langeweile packt, lege ich ein paar schwarze alunippel in leinöl ein und schraub die abends vor der glotze rein.


was ich nicht ändern werde: luftdämpfer oder titanfeder - ersterer versaut mir die performance des hinterbaus und zweitere spart bei 200euro grade mal 80g...


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (20. August 2008)

Ich kann es nicht Ã¤ndern, mein Bock hat das Gewicht und ich LÃ¼ge mich auch nicht selber an! Vielleicht sinds ja auch die HÃ¶rnchen die das Gewicht so in die HÃ¶he treiben.

@gbm31: 80g wÃ¤ren mir auch keine 200â¬ Wert, zumindest nicht bei einem Rad in dieser Kampfklasse...


----------



## gbm31 (20. August 2008)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht ändern, mein Bock hat das Gewicht und ich Lüge mich auch nicht selber an! Vielleicht sinds ja auch die Hörnchen die das Gewicht so in die Höhe treiben.







ich/wir wundern uns halt über das gesamtgewicht. der bock wird sahnemäßig fahren, und dein aufbau muss nur für einen passen: dich selbst.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. August 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ich/wir wundern uns halt über das gesamtgewicht. der bock wird sahnemäßig fahren, und dein aufbau muss nur für einen passen: dich selbst.



So sieht es aus, klingst immer ein wenig, als ob Du dich angegriffen fühlst, so ist das nicht gemeint. Du musst mit dem Bike zufrieden sein, und wenn Du dir rosa Elefanten auf das Oberrohr lackieren lässt weil es Dir gefällt, dann ist es genau das Richtige. 

Solltest Du aber Interesse an einem leichteren Aufbau haben, dann können wir gerne ein paar Teile durchsprechen, die Dir ein paar Gramm sparen würden und mit denen Du sicher unter 15 kg kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (21. August 2008)

Hi also ich wÃ¼rde gerne auf das Angebot zurÃ¼ckkommen mit dem Teile durchsprechen!
Ich habe hier eine Liste von Parts (weil ich nicht weiss ob ich es verÃ¶ffentlichen darf, schreibe ich einfach mal, dass ich sie selbst entworfen habe mit erfundenen Preisen) 
Was ist en NO GO und was ist sinnvoll an einem Helius AM mit diesen Parts fÃ¼r *3999* â¬??

Mein Einsatzgebiet wird tourenlastig ohne grosse SprÃ¼nge aber mit der einen od. anderen DH-Passage oder Singletrail.
Mich interessieren besonders die Gabel-und DÃ¤mpferupgrades. Ist es lohnend?

DÃ¤mpfer	Fox VAN R / X-Fusion O2 RL
	opt.: Fox RP23 (+150â¬)
	opt.: Fox DHX 5.0 AIR (+270â¬)

Steuersatz	Token DH Edelstahl

Gabel	Rock Shox Domain 318, U-Turn 
	opt.: Fox Talas R 100-160mm (+400â¬)

Bremse 	Magura Louise
	opt.: Hope M4 (+250â¬)

Vorbau	RF Evolve AM

Lenker	RF Evolve AM

StÃ¼tze	Truvative XR

Sattel	Fizik Nisene Sport

Nabe VR	GMP

Nabe HR	GMP

Felgen Mavic EN 321

Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Conti Mt. King

Schnellspanner	

Kurbel + BB	RF Evolve DH

Schalthebel	SRAM X9 Trigger

Schaltwerk	SRAM X9

Umwerfer	SRAM X9  

Kassette	Shimano HG53

Kette	Shimano HG53

Griffe Race Face

FÃ¼r Eure Hilfe wÃ¤re ich sehr dankbar. 
MFG Benny


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. August 2008)

Hm, also ich bin kein Freund von Komplettbikes, da ich die Preise nicht gerechtfertigt finde und selbst groÃen SpaÃ am Zusammenstellen- und bauen habe. Wenn man selbst nicht die Zeit, Lust oder das Werkzeug hat, dies selbst zu tun, kommt man wohl schlecht drum rum, allerdings wÃ¼rde ich hier mal zu einem Nicolai-HÃ¤ndler gehen und ein individuelles Angebot machen lassen. DSK scheint mir wirklich nicht besonders preisgÃ¼nstig zu sein. Wenn man 2000 â¬ fÃ¼r Teile zur VerfÃ¼gung hat, dann sollte man eigentlich aus dem Vollen schÃ¶pfen kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## BOSTAD (21. August 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hm, also ich bin kein Freund von Komplettbikes, da ich die Preise nicht gerechtfertigt finde




Also mein Händler hat mir klar davon abgeraten. Sie würden die Teile nie und nimmer so günstig bekommen wie DSK.
Klar macht basteln Spass, aber das tolle an meinem Händler ist, wenn ich das Bike da kaufe, bekomme ich eine lebenslangen Servicevertrag dazu.
D.h. Alle Inspektionen (jedoch mind. 1/Jahr höchsten 3/Jahr) für nothing.

Klar bekomme ich bei einigen Auktionshäusern evtl. bei ein paar Teilen günstiger weg, aber ich hätte gerne einen Ansprechpartner für alles am Bike.

Kannst du noch was zu den einzelnen Parts sagen? Was dir negativ auffällt?


----------



## nori (21. August 2008)

Ähm mal eine Frage, wie kommt ihr denn auf die Preise von DSK? Ich kann das AM da nirgendwo finden. Auf der HP von Nicolai ebenso wenig. Hatte auch eigentlich im Kopf, dass die Preise erst zur Eurobike kommen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. August 2008)

@ BOSTAD: Ich spreche hier noch nicht einmal von AuktionshÃ¤usern, sondern von normalen (Online-) Shops. So habe ich zum Beispiel eine 08er Fox 36 Talas RC2 fÃ¼r 650 â¬ vom HÃ¤ndler bekommen. Aber wenn Du dich fÃ¼r die HÃ¤ndler-Variante entschieden hast, ist das ja vÃ¶llig ok. 

Also, ist natÃ¼rlich alles nur meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung und andere werden vielleicht andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen haben...

Bei dem Radsatz wÃ¼rde ich die Tauglichkeit in Frage stellen. Einem Freund ist die hintere Felge bei einem Singletraildrop gebrochen, hier wÃ¼rde ich zu einem robusteren Radsatz tendieren. Die Naben sagen mir ehrlicher Weise gar nichts, genauso wie der Steuersatz, wÃ¼rde diese aber nicht im hochwertigen Bereich ansiedeln. Die Domain ist eine gute und gÃ¼nstige Gabel, allerdings finde ich wie gesagt, das bei diesem Preis eine andere Gabel verbaut sein muss. Die Domain ist zudem sehr schwer, ca. 2900 gr!! Zum Vergleich, die 36 RC2 liegt bei ca. 2280 gr.

Bei der Kurbel wÃ¼rde ich ebenfalls eine Shimano SLX oder XT bevorzugen. Diese sind leichter und billiger und fÃ¼r diesen Einsatzzweck super!

Beim DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¼rde ich durchaus den Van R probieren, wenn Du einen StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer mÃ¶chtest. Er bietet solide Performance, allerdings ohne viel Einstellschnickschnack, was aber auch fÃ¼r weniger Verwirrung sorgt und ein leichtes Setup ermÃ¶glicht. Bei den LuftdÃ¤mpfern war ich bisher mit Fox nicht sehr zufrieden, kann aber auch Pech gewesen sein. Momentan fahre ich einen Marzocchi Roco 3 PL und bin mit diesem sehr zufrieden. 

Bei der Bremse wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich auf jeden Fall die M4 nehmen. Super Verarbeitung, jede Menge MÃ¶glichkeit der Veredelung und unheimliche Bremspower bei guter Dosierbarkeit. FÃ¼r mich macht Hope die besten Bremsen!

Der Rest sind solide und bewÃ¤hrte Parts, mit denen man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Trotz allem muss ich nochmal sagen, das ich bei diesem Preis ein paar Topparts erwarten wÃ¼rde und nicht fÃ¼r diese auch noch extra zahlen muss, wie z.B. bei der Gabel, oder den Bremsen...

@ nori: Ich habe die Preise des FR adaptiert und bin daher darauf gekommen das es sich um DSK handeln muss, woher BOSTAD die Liste hat, weiÃ ich nicht.


----------



## BOSTAD (21. August 2008)

@Timbow... vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Info vielleciht lÃ¤sst sich da ja was mit denen vereinbaren. Denke in dem Preissegment, kÃ¶nnte man doch einiges besser machen, sonst hole ich mir ein Canyon zum Rahmen und schlachte das aus... Warn Witz also nicht drauf antworten 

@Nori
oder wir machen es einfach so, ich denke, dass die Preise kein Geheimnis sind und schon unmittelbar gelten, jedoch bitte nur als Richtwert nehmen, habe bedenken, dass ich sonst Ãrger von irgenjmd bekomme. Also hier meine frei ausgedachte Liste, Ãbereinstimmungen mit anderen Listen sind reiner Zufall!!

3999
	Pro
Helius AM 	3.999 â¬

DÃ¤mpfer	Fox VAN R / X-Fusion O2 RL
	opt.: Fox RP23 (+150â¬)
	opt.: Fox DHX 5.0 AIR (+270â¬)
Steuersatz	Token DH Edelstahl
Gabel	Rock Shox Domain 318, U-Turn 
	opt.: Fox Talas R 100-160mm (+400â¬)
Bremse 	Magura Louise
	opt.: Hope M4 (+250â¬)
Vorbau	RF Evolve AM
Lenker	RF Evolve AM
StÃ¼tze	Truvative XR
Sattel	Fizik Nisene Sport
Nabe VR	GMP
Nabe HR	GMP
Felgen Mavic EN 321
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Conti Mt. King
Schnellspanner	
Kurbel + BB	RF Evolve DH
Schalthebel	SRAM X9 Trigger
Schaltwerk	SRAM X9
Umwerfer	SRAM X9  
Kassette	Shimano HG53
Kette	Shimano HG53
Griffe Race Face

Aufpreis fÃ¼r 	
Rohloff Speedhub	900 â¬


Elite
4.499 â¬

Fox VAN R / X-Fusion O2 RL
opt.: Fox RP23 (+150â¬)
opt.: Fox DHX 5.0 AIR (+270â¬)
Token DH Edelstahl
Rock Shox Domain 318, U-Turn 
opt.: Fox Talas R 100-160mm (+400â¬)
Magura Louise
opt.: Hope M4 (+250â¬)
RF Atlas AM
RF Atlas AM
Truvative Team
Fizik Gobi
Hope Pro 2
Hope Pro 2
Mavic EN 321
Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Conti Mt. King

RF Atlas AM
SRAM X9 Trigger
SRAM X9
SRAM X9  
SRAM PC-980
Shimano XT
Race Face


Hope
4.799 â¬

Fox VAN R / X-Fusion O2 RL
opt.: Fox RP23 (+150â¬)
opt.: Fox DHX 5.0 AIR (+270â¬)
Token DH Edelstahl
Rock Shox Domain 318, U-Turn 
opt.: Fox Talas R 100-160mm (+400â¬)
Hope M4

Hope
RF Atlas AM
Truvative Team
Fizik Gobi
Hope Pro 2
Hope Pro 2
Mavic EN 321
Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Conti Mt. King
Hope
RF Atlas AM
SRAM X9 Trigger
SRAM X9
SRAM X9  
SRAM PC-980
Shimano XT
Race Face

Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr mir ja zu einer Austattung raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. August 2008)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also mein Händler hat mir klar davon abgeraten. Sie würden die Teile nie und nimmer so günstig bekommen wie DSK.
> Klar macht basteln Spass, aber das tolle an meinem Händler ist, wenn ich das Bike da kaufe, bekomme ich eine lebenslangen Servicevertrag dazu.
> D.h. Alle Inspektionen (jedoch mind. 1/Jahr höchsten 3/Jahr) für nothing.



dein händler ist nicht schlecht. aber er ist eine apotheke. der es zum beispiel fertigbringt, für einen nn glatt noch mal 20 cent auf den uvp draufzuschlagen anstatt zumindest ein paar euros rabatt zu geben, um den absurden preisunterschied zum online-versand für einen stammkunden wenigstens ein bißchen erträglicher zu gestalten ...


----------



## nori (21. August 2008)

Ah gut...

Also dann finde ich es ehrlich gesagt auch relativ teuer, ich rechne ja auch zur Zeit etwas rum und ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen so ca. 3500â¬ fÃ¼r das Komplettrad auszugeben. Da bekomm ich sicherlich keine Talas fÃ¼r aber mehr als eine Domain sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## BOSTAD (21. August 2008)

Wobei ich hätte anmerken sollen, das da evtl. nicht die Domain dran ist, sondern die Wotan von Magura. Welche so um die 2500-2600g wiegt also nicht ganz so ein schwergewicht.

Meinem Empfinden nach finde ich es auch teuer, werde aber wohl oder übel mich auf die Foxdämpfer/Gabel umorientieren. DHX-Dämpfer ist glaube ich unter den Luftdämpfern, was feines. Jedoch bin ich mir bei der Gabel noch  gar nicht sicher. Magura od. Fox...hmm??

Oh ne ihr werft mein ganzes Sorglos-Paket übern Haufen 

@PowderJo hehe ja das ist wohl leider wahr, Apotheke!!  Aber das mit dem Service ist unschlagbar. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass mich kein anderer Laden auch nur ansatzweise so fachkundig und profilbezogen beraten hat und das wichtigste: Wenn sie mal etwas nicht wissen, dann erzählen sie nicht irgendeinen Schwachsinn, sondern erkundigen sich!
 Leider haben wir in Frankfurt und Umgebung nur sehr wenige Geschäfte, die den Kunden so ernst nehmen, wenn man nicht so aussieht als hätte man ne goldene Kreditkarte oder schon nen Sponsor. Werde gleich mal in deinem Bloq spionieren!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (21. August 2008)

Servus BOSTAD,

- Also ich finde die Magura Gabeln echt super! Einziger nachteil bei der Wotan ist das hohe Gewicht im Vergleich zur Talas, das sind immerhin um die 300g wenn ich mich nicht irre.

-Schnellspanner brauchst nicht, Gabel hat sowieso Steckachse, AM Rahmen kostet mit 12mm Steckachse nicht mehr!

- Bei den Felgen würde ich die neuen 521 Mavic verbauen, sind zwar etwas teurer als die 321, sind aber um einiges leichter!

- GMP-Naben sind das die Dinger von Grossmann? Dann werden es wahrscheinlich irgend welche POINT-Dinger aus Fernost sein... kenn die Dinger aber nicht.

- Token Edelstahlsteuersatz wäre mir zu schwer, RESET macht auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck, trotz schlechtem Testergebniss in so einer Quasi Fachzeitschrift mit den grünen Buchstaben. Hier im Forum wurde er auch nur gelobt.

- Hab den Fox RP23 Dämpfer im AM, bin noch nicht viel gefahren, aber überragend ist er sicher nicht, von dem Plattformzeugs hab ich noch nichts gemerkt...

- Bremse: Also ich hab am CC eine Magura Marta, und die ist Gigantisch!!! Hab schon viele Maguras verschraubt, und eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Hope hat nur einen Vorteil, und das ist zweifels ohne die Optik. Die Hope M6 kann in Sachen Bremsleistung mit der Magura Marta nicht mithalten! Ich hab beide im direktem Vergleich!

- RF Kurbel war bei mir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, ansonnsten wäre ne XT drauf! Günstiger, besser, leichter!!!

- Sattelstütze evtl. von RF!

Die anderen Teile würe ich so lassen.

Ich denke mal, wenn Du mit den Jungs bei DSK redest, dann schrauben die Dir sicher auch andere Teile an Dein Rad wenn Du das willst!


----------



## Elfriede (21. August 2008)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also mein Händler hat mir klar davon abgeraten. Sie würden die Teile nie und nimmer so günstig bekommen wie DSK.
> Klar macht basteln Spass, aber das tolle an meinem Händler ist, wenn ich das Bike da kaufe, bekomme ich eine lebenslangen Servicevertrag dazu.
> D.h. Alle Inspektionen (jedoch mind. 1/Jahr höchsten 3/Jahr) für nothing.
> 
> ...



Zum Ansprechpartner: Mit dem Händler hast du genau wie mit dem Internetshop ein zusätzliches Glied in der Kette. Auch dein Händler muss erst den Hersteller kontaktieren. Letzten Endes sitzt du bei beiden auf der Bank. Ich mach am liebsten selbst direkt beim Hersteller Stress, wenn es sein muss.

Und wenn du etwas pfiffig bist und schrauben kannst, brauchst du keinen Service beim Händler. Spart mir zumindest immer die lästige Wartezeit, bis ich das Rad wieder abholen könnte. Ich machs lieber gleich selbst.

Aber mach es so wie es dir am besten gefällt. Schließlich ist es dein Rad.

(Ich wurde letztens wieder geschockt, als ich nichts ahnend eine XT Kette bestellt habe (im Fahrradladen) und zum Händler kam. Er wollte 31,90 Euro! Im Netz kostet sie so 13-15 Euro. Ich dachte ich dreh durch.)


----------



## BOSTAD (22. August 2008)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Servus BOSTAD,
> 
> - Also ich finde die Magura Gabeln echt super! !


 
Erstmal vielen lieben Dank fÃ¼r Deine Erfahrungsbericht und das du dir die Zeit genommen hast mir das zu schreiben.

Also ich war gestern mal bei einem etwas grÃ¶Ãeren Fahrradladen in Kronberg und habe mir aus PreisvergleichsgrÃ¼nden mal die Luxusversion mit Fox Talas R36 (2009er), FoX Float, HopeII Naben, Hopebremsen (M4) usw. zusammengestellt. UUUND (Trommelwirbel) bin auf sagenhafte 4400 â¬ gekommen. Incl. Zusammenbau! Allerdings war bei der Berechnung der Rahmenpreis vom FR mit 2050 â¬ kalkuliert, der AM ist noch nicht gelistet. MÃ¼sste aber trotzdem hinkommen.

FÃ¼hle mich schon ein wenig vereiert von o.g. Komplettradvertrieb. Wenn ich da 4400 zahle bekomme ich gerade mal die Talas dazu. Muss mal schauen was die dazu sagen, wenn ich denen das Konkurrenzangebot unterbreite!

@Elfriede, da gebe ich dir vÃ¶llig Recht je weniger Faktoren Fehler machen kÃ¶nnen umso besser bin ich dran. Im Selbstinspektionsfall bin alleine "ich" die Quelle.


----------



## Bingo79 (22. August 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nächste Saison eventuelle auch ein Helius AM kaufen werde.

Hierzu stellt sich mir folgende Frage/Problem:

Ich wiege etwa 90kg (bin aber auch 1,90m groß ).

Bei einer WE-Tour mit Rucksack macht das runde 95-100 kg.

Das Helius AM hat eine Übersetzungsverhältnis am Dämpfer von ca. 1:2,9. Würdet Ihr mir von einem Luftdämpfer abraten? Oder meint Ihr das geht problemos?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (22. August 2008)

Hallo Bingo79,

ich wiege ungefähr 83 kg, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einem Luftdämpfer...
Pech haben kannst mit jedem Dämpfer!


----------



## Elfriede (22. August 2008)

Das mit der Magura Gabel kann ich bestätigen. Hab mir eine 08er Wotan geholt und die Gabel funktioniert super! Kauftipp!



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für Deine Erfahrungsbericht und das du dir die Zeit genommen hast mir das zu schreiben.
> 
> Also ich war gestern mal bei einem etwas größeren Fahrradladen in Kronberg und habe mir aus Preisvergleichsgründen mal die Luxusversion mit Fox Talas R36 (2009er), FoX Float, HopeII Naben, Hopebremsen (M4) usw. zusammengestellt. UUUND (Trommelwirbel) bin auf sagenhafte 4400  gekommen. Incl. Zusammenbau! Allerdings war bei der Berechnung der Rahmenpreis vom FR mit 2050  kalkuliert, der AM ist noch nicht gelistet. Müsste aber trotzdem hinkommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. August 2008)

Luftdämpfer funktioniert gut, aber perfekt harmoniert das FR und somit wohl auch das AM mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer. Ob man den Unterschied so deutlich merkt und ob einem das in Bezug auf das Mehrgewicht das wert ist, muss man wohl in einem Selbsttest heraus finden. Das Fahrergewicht stellt bei dem AM und beim FR erst recht keine Probleme dar. 

@ BOSTAD: Immer noch eine Menge Holz, aber vergleichen lohnt sich immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (25. August 2008)

@ Alle,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich habe noch 2 weitere Frage an euch.

1. Frage:
Ich möchte da AM vorerst mit einer üblichen Kettenschaltung aufbauen, aber ev. später auf Rohloff Speedhub umrüsten.

Sind hier nur die "normalen" Ausfallenden kompatibel, oder können z.B. Maxle-Ausfallenden später für die Speedhub wieder auch "normale" Schnellspanner umgerüstet werden?

2. Frage:
Mir gefallen die Eloxierungen der Rahmen besonders gut. Lassen sich eloxierte Rahmen vernünftig reinigen? Oder bleibt der Dreck eher in der Strucktur "kleben"?

Vorab vielen Dank

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## Migra (25. August 2008)

Hallo Bingo!

Zur ersten Frage kann ich dir keine definitive Auskunft geben, ich stand beim Kauf des Helius aber auch vor der Frage die Falco mit der Auskunft beantwortet hat, dass bei Steckachse keine Rohloffnabe verbaubar ist.
Scheint wohl nicht (einfach) zu gehen.

Zur Eloxierung:
Ich habe "bronze" und bisher keinerlei Probleme bei der Reinigung - einfach mit Wasser waschen, dann geht aller Dreck problemlos runter.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2008)

Hi Bingo,



Bingo79 schrieb:


> @ Alle,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> ...



Das geht nicht Maxle und Rohloff sind nicht kompatibel, aber wenn es jemand besser weiss dann bitte koregieren.







Bingo79 schrieb:


> 2. Frage:
> Mir gefallen die Eloxierungen der Rahmen besonders gut. Lassen sich eloxierte Rahmen vernünftig reinigen? Oder bleibt der Dreck eher in der Strucktur "kleben"?
> 
> Vorab vielen Dank
> ...



Ich habe ein schwarzen elox Rahmen und der lässt sich sehr gut Putzen,
auch wenn ich das nicht gerne mache 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## c_w (25. August 2008)

Hm... irgendwas mach ich anscheinend falsch!
Ich fahr ein schwarz eloxiertes CC und... also, ich find das putzen ist die Hölle *g* Kann man mit soviel Wasser rangehen wie man will, wenn es trocken ist, ist es wieder schmutzig ;-) Also, mich störts nicht wirklich, aber wenn man ein wirklich sauberes Rad haben will, dann putzt man lange...


----------



## 525Rainer (25. August 2008)

ich geh mit dem hochdruckreiniger drüber und einer grossen langfasrigen bürste und mit einem wisch ist alles weg. wers dann tiefschwarz wie die nacht will muss einfach mit einem spritzer radglanz drüberwischen.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (25. August 2008)

Ich hatte einen silber Eloxierten Helius CC und das Putzen war der Hammer! Das Ding wurde einfach nicht sauber!


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Hm... irgendwas mach ich anscheinend falsch!
> Ich fahr ein schwarz eloxiertes CC und... also, ich find das putzen ist die Hölle *g* Kann man mit soviel Wasser rangehen wie man will, wenn es trocken ist, ist es wieder schmutzig ;-) Also, mich störts nicht wirklich, aber wenn man ein wirklich sauberes Rad haben will, dann putzt man lange...



Ich reibe meinen Rahmen mit WD 40 ein nachdem ich den Schmutz entfernt habe dann glänzt er wie neu


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (28. August 2008)

So, wieder zum Thema Helius AM!
Hab das Ding die Woche nun mal ein wenig Probegefahen, also mit Kuhshit beschmiert und so... was hald nach der Arbeit so möglich war...
Berghoch lässt sich die Mühle schon ganz schön treten (hab von Montag bis heute so ca. 2300Hm gekurbelt), das Ding geht so an meine Grenzen, meinen Arbeitskollegen, bei dem es mit dem Helius CC so spitz auf knopf steht, geht mit dem AM nichts mehr (Bergauf natürlich).
Bergab... ;-) das Ding liegt in der Kurve!!! Bügelt alles glatt!!! Einfach saugeil! Das Ding fühlt sich in verblockten, schnellen Trail sau wohl!
Morgen Nachmittag werd ich doch hoffentlich mal so an ein 1400Hm Tour kommen, mal schauen wo die Grenzen liegen, bei mir Berghoch und beim Bike Bergab...

Das Bike ist ein Tenzing-Moagei Kauftipp!


----------



## botswana23 (3. September 2008)

Hi,

habe es vielleicht überlesen, aber kann mir jemand sagen ob man 203mm Scheiben am AM hinten fahren kann ?

Finde die Moto V2 einfach geil mit der Vented Disc.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (3. September 2008)

Ja, kann man! Vented Discs machen meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn man ein gewisses Kampfgewicht mitbringt. Ich habe meine am FR mit Floating Discs noch nie an die Grenzen gebracht und die Dinger reissen einem echt die Noppen vom Mantel!! Ansonsten steht das Mehrgewicht und der Mehrpreis nicht im Verhältnis, es sei denn man steht wegen der Optik total drauf und es ist es einem daher Wert.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2008)

ich finds gut dass die hersteller noch bessere systeme zur wärmeableitung entwickeln. an die grenzen kommen die disks zwar nicht mehr so leicht (was ja auch gefährlich wäre im hochgebirge) aber nachlassen tun schon noch viele innerhalb einer 2000hm abfahrt beispielsweise.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2008)

btw. grad das foto auf mtb news entdeckt:


----------



## botswana23 (3. September 2008)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die V2 bekommt man in England mit Versand für 400.-Euro.

Ich finde die sieht einfach geil aus 

Wieviel die Vented mehr wiegt als eine normale 203mm floating,
weiss ich nicht.

Anyway wenn eine neue Bremse dann V2


----------



## BOSTAD (4. September 2008)

Hi so ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Helius AM Testbikes.
Wollte euch auch mal ein paar Fotos von dem nigelnagelneuem Bike zeigen!






















Viel Spass beim glubschen


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. September 2008)

Wow, sehr hübsch! Wenn man was zu meckern finden will, dann würde ich den Steuersatz und die Sattelstange anführen, das silber passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut, die roten Spacer am Steuerrohr finde ich etwas too much. Zudem gefällt mir der Sattel nicht, ansonsten ein top durchgestyltes Bike, viel Spaß damit. Angaben zum Gewicht wären noch interessant!

Harmoniert das Hoperot mit dem Nicolairot von den Eloxparts so gut wie es auf den Fotos aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (4. September 2008)

Jo also das Bike wiegt bestimmt 15 Kg ich habe zwar keine Wage, aber es ist definitiv nicht leichter. Also die Rottöne sind identisch und passen perfekt. 
Wobei ich denke, dass sich hier Nicolai auf das Hoperot abgestimmt haben müsste.

Ja den Sattel finde ich auch nicht gerade sonderlich toll gefällt mir auch nicht.

Also bei der Sattelstütze und Steuerrohrsatz finde ich das Silber passender als die schwarze Gabelbrücke.

Was hier vielleicht nicht sonderlich zum Vorschein kommt, sind die  abgefahrenen ausgefrästen Bremshalterungen von Hope... die Teile sind ein wahres Kunststück richtig schön. Habe das Gerät noch bis Montag und werde mir es mal richtig zur Brust nehmen, denn schliesslich bin ich nun kaufinteressiert. Das Teil ist sooo schön statt DVD nach der Tour, stelle ich heute Abend das Bike vor meinen Fernseher


----------



## gbm31 (4. September 2008)

wir würdens auch sehr genießen, wenns nicht im briefmarkenformat wär...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2008)

Klick einfach auf Fotos unter seinem Namen.

Schon hübsch. Wie ist die Gabel (verglichen zu was?)?


----------



## Komote (4. September 2008)

2 Fragen:
Gibts irgendwo schon Geometrieangaben zum Helius AM? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.

Lasst sich die Dämpferbefestigung am Oberrohr verstellen (durch andere Laschen) oder verschieben so wie beim FR?


----------



## BOSTAD (4. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Klick einfach auf Fotos unter seinem Namen.
> 
> Schon hübsch. Wie ist die Gabel (verglichen zu was?)?



Nach der ersten Tour:

Also zur Gabel kann ich nur sagen Thumbs up!!  
Das einzige was mir nicht so dolle gefällt ist die magere Absenkungsfunktion 3-4cm sind nicht gerade überwältigend und das Gewicht ca. 2,6 Kg, sind abbaufähig und in der Preisklasse evtl. nicht angebracht. Poplock und Absenkung funktionieren einwandfrei. 

Aber bin heute mal eine schöne matschige, wurzelige und Steinigen DH-Abschnitt gefahren, den ich sonst gerne fahre und ich fand ihn jetzt zu einfach. 
War fast ein bisschen ernüchternd.
 Kam mir vor als würde ich auf einem angetackerten Elefanten den Weg runter rennen, der alles platt macht was ihm im Weg steht. Das war überragend genial. Das Grinsen bekomme ich kaum aus dem Gesicht 

Die Reifen (Conti Mountain king 2,2) haben mich jedoch immer wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen gebracht und mir deutlich gemacht, dass es doch  vorher geregnet hat und rutschig ist.

Der Sattel von ZEAK ist richtige Sch**** , unglaublich wieso man so einen unbequemen und unsportlichen Sattel auf so ein überBike schraubt. 


Aber eins ist einem Sicher!! Der Blick der anderen Biker.  
 Auf einmal ist jeder dein bester Freund. Wenn ich mit meinem Bike unterwegs bin, auf dem extra kein Name steht, habe ich keine neuen  Freunde.  Ist schon irgendwie erbärmlich, aber das gehört hier nicht hin!!  

Rundum ein erstklassiges Gefühl! Bis auf meine neuen Freunde   Hoch ging es den 15 kg entsprechend langsamer aber runter fast doppelt so schnell. (Im Vergleich mit meinem Biker-Kameraden)!!

Wird früher oder später gekauft!

Wollt ihr noch irgendwelche speziellen Fotos? Jetzt habt ihr noch die Gelegenheit !?


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi so ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Helius AM Testbikes.



sack.  beeil dich bitte mit der rückgabe und mach nix kaputt. ich steh als nächster auf der testliste.


----------



## Komote (5. September 2008)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> ....Wollt ihr noch irgendwelche speziellen Fotos? Jetzt habt ihr noch die Gelegenheit !?


 Wie siehts mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau aus?


----------



## Falco Mille (9. September 2008)

Der Reifendurchlass ist breit genug für alle Enduro und All Mountain Reifen und von uns mit 2,5" angegeben.

203 mm Scheiben sind kein Problem.

An den Datenblättern mit allen Details zu den Rahmen arbeite ich gerade. Geht so schnell, wie möglich online.



Grüße, Falco


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Sah auf jeden Fall toll aus auf der Messe, hätte am liebsten gleich eines mitgenommen 

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, sind die Rahmen hinten auch für den neuen Achsenstandard erhältlich. Bedeutet dies entweder normale 10mm QR oder 12 mm TrueAxle? Oder lässt sich dies umrüsten? 

Würde nähmlich gerne meine jetzigen Parts (Fox 32RLC, DT Swiss LR, etc.) verwenden und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt andere LR oder auch eine andere Gabel verbauen.


----------



## Taunide (9. September 2008)

Mich würde interessieren welche Art Lager an den einzelnen Drehpunkten verbaut werden, im speziellen das Lager an der Wippenunterseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2008)

Taunide schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren welche Art Lager an den einzelnen Drehpunkten verbaut werden, im speziellen das Lager an der Wippenunterseite.



Bei meinem 06er FR ist das ein Igus Gleitlager. Sollte beim AM auch nicht anders sein.

Und bevor jetzt das Industrielagergejammer wieder losgeht, bei mir hälts seit 3 Jahren. Mit sowas:





War *******kalt.


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Das ist ein Bike und kein Unterseeboot


----------



## Taunide (9. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Bei meinem 06er FR ist das ein Igus Gleitlager. Sollte beim AM auch nicht anders sein.
> 
> Und bevor jetzt das Industrielagergejammer wieder losgeht, bei mir hälts seit 3 Jahren.



Geht nicht ums jammern, war nur aus Neugier obs immer noch so ist.
Danke Dir


----------



## spooky1980 (9. September 2008)

Yellow submarine


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2008)

mein AM


----------



## botswana23 (10. September 2008)

@Guru

und nochmal


----------



## BOSTAD (10. September 2008)

I Like !!!


----------



## Jimmy (11. September 2008)

Kannst du mal bitte Details bzw. Gewicht posten?
Danke,
Jimmy


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte Details bzw. Gewicht posten?
> Danke,
> Jimmy



Hi Jimmy,
Farbe raw
Gewicht: im Moment 16,1kg!  Im Gegensatz zu dem Bild sind jetzt Muddy Marys in 26x2,35 drauf und ich habe sonst noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert.
Griffe Intens DH Look on
Truvativ Hussefeld Vorbau
Fun Sattel


Geblieben sind!
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas AM
Sram X9
Magura Wotan Gabel
Fox DHX4.0
Hope M4 Bremsen
Race Face Atlas AM Lenker

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jemand (11. September 2008)

für was eigentlich ein AM wenn es jetzt genausoviel wiegt wie das FR? bzw wenn ich ein 16Kg bike will kauf ich das FR

Ich fand das gelbe AM auf der Eurobike hammergeil aber ich befürchte um das bike sinnentsprechend aufzubauen (max 14,5Kg) werd ich ein Vermögen los 
das spräche dann doch eher für die Alternative - Trek Remedy

frag mich ob sie mit "All Mountain" nicht Thema verfehlt haben.

finds aber trotzdem geil und werd mal meine Finanzen prüfen und Teilelisten studieren und Gewichte zusammenrechnen.

Und dann ist da noch die Qual der Farbwahl 

ach ja - am geilsten wäre ja noch mit Hammerschmidt - aber erst ab Dezember erhältlich

´Bikekauf kann ja so kompliziert sein


----------



## Komote (11. September 2008)

Das FR wird etwas aufgeblasen für mehr Federweg und deshalb auch schwerer. Das AM soll das "alte FR" ersetzen/ablösen.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2008)

schau dir mal die "AM"´s in den zeitschriften an. das sind teilweise carbon cannondale´s oder scoot´s wo dämpferaufnahmen und kettensteben reissen und brechen. oder so fahrzeuge mit superleichtfelgen und teerschneidern drauf. du kannst ein rad direkt so aufbaun und anbieten dass es in die "bike" testkategorie passt. ich müsst da erst mal a paar sachen umbaun damits in meine definition von "all mountain" passt.

was verstehn die unter "All Mountain" und wer definiert die "All mountain" klasse? wenn ich ein rad mit 150mm hub hab und mich dementsprechend übern berg runter schmeissen kann, dann brauch ich auch entsprechende stressless parts damit ich das überhaupt gscheit ausnutzen kann.
die meisten nicolai AM´s hier sind halt doch mit stahlfederdämpfer und fetter gabel ausgestattet und deswegen schwerer. wobei jeder für sich entscheiden darf wieviel gewicht er braucht.


----------



## oldrizzo (12. September 2008)

moin,

mein am rollt mit 15 kg durch die welt und auch wenn das jetzt wie der spruch eines marketing'lers klingt: das gewicht merke ich nicht. man muss das am einfach mal fahren. für mich das beste bike, auf dem ich bis dato saß!


----------



## Donpromolli (15. September 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Der Reifendurchlass ist breit genug für alle Enduro und All Mountain Reifen und von uns mit 2,5" angegeben.
> 
> 203 mm Scheiben sind kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Wie siehts denn mit den Geometriedaten aus? Im Katalog (pdf) steht zwar ein bischen was übers am, ist aber noch eher mager.
Und mit welchen Lieferzeiten müsste man rechnen, wenn man z.B. nen bronze eloxierten Rahmen mit ICMS haben möchte?

Ist zufällig einer von Euch, der das AM gefahren ist auch in der Vergangenheit mal ein RM old Slayer gefahren? Würd mich mal interessieren wie verschieden die beim Berghochkurbeln sind? Mein RM Slayer (2003) wiegt momentan ca. 15kg (mit All Mountain 1 und recht robusten Parts) und geht noch recht gut bergauf. Wenn das Am so ähnlich ist, muss ich mir wohl eins zulegen 
Leider hab ich bei mir in der Nähe noch keinen Händler gefunden, der schon ein AM zum testen hat... (in 2 Wochen soll es aber wohl soweit sein)


----------



## dangerousD (15. September 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> für was eigentlich ein AM wenn es jetzt genausoviel wiegt wie das FR? bzw wenn ich ein 16Kg bike will kauf ich das FR
> 
> Ich fand das gelbe AM auf der Eurobike hammergeil aber ich befürchte um das bike sinnentsprechend aufzubauen (max 14,5Kg) werd ich ein Vermögen los
> das spräche dann doch eher für die Alternative - Trek Remedy
> ...


 
"Ein Vermögen los werden" ist genauso schlecht definierbar und subjektiv wie "all mountain"  Mein AM kommt auch auf unter 15kg, ohne daß ich irgendetwas verpfänden mußte... es müssen halt nicht immer teure BlingBling-Parts sein. Mit einer kompletten XT-Schaltgarnitur kannst Du viel Gewicht sparen, und die Teile bekommst Du fast hinterher geschmissen. Laufräder müssen auch nicht unbedingt von DT sein, es gibt tatsächlich Alternativen  Und ja, ich fahre den Standard-Monarch 4.2. Der ist leicht und funzt bestens. Zumindest kann ich mich bislang nicht beklagen. OK, bei der Gabel wird es dann schwierig, aber auch da kann man Schnäppchen machen  Der Rest ergibt sich irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (15. September 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit den Geometriedaten aus? Im Katalog (pdf) steht zwar ein bischen was übers am, ist aber noch eher mager.
> Und mit welchen Lieferzeiten müsste man rechnen, wenn man z.B. nen bronze eloxierten Rahmen mit ICMS haben möchte?
> 
> Ist zufällig einer von Euch, der das AM gefahren ist auch in der Vergangenheit mal ein RM old Slayer gefahren? Würd mich mal interessieren wie verschieden die beim Berghochkurbeln sind? Mein RM Slayer (2003) wiegt momentan ca. 15kg (mit All Mountain 1 und recht robusten Parts) und geht noch recht gut bergauf. Wenn das Am so ähnlich ist, muss ich mir wohl eins zulegen
> Leider hab ich bei mir in der Nähe noch keinen Händler gefunden, der schon ein AM zum testen hat... (in 2 Wochen soll es aber wohl soweit sein)



Servus, ich bin ein Old Slayer, ein New Slayer und auch ein Helius FR 2008 gefahren, bzw. fahre ich das FR noch immer. Beim Old Slayer hat mich das flexen im Hinterbau extrem gestört, das ich beim Pedalieren bergauf sehr stark gemerkt habe. Hat sich angefühlt, als würde man auf einer Gummikuh sitzen. Beim FR ist flexen überhaupt kein Thema, weder bergauf noch bergab. 

Zudem reagiert das FR nicht so sensibel auf Antriebseinflüsse, wippt auch im Wiegetritt kaum bis gar nicht. Beim Slayer hatte ich einen Dämpfer mit Lockout montiert, beim FR kann man sich das sparen.

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen!?


----------



## Donpromolli (15. September 2008)

ja, danke... das hilft schon mal weiter. 
Das einzige was mich am AM noch immer stört ist der Preis!
2300-2400  nur für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer (so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle) ist schon nicht grad wenig... 

Aber wie war doch so eine Weisheit die ich mal gelesen habe:
"Es gibt nichts, was nicht irgendwo auf der Welt billiger hergestellt werden kann.... aber wer immer nur auf den Preis schaut ist zu recht der Bestrafte"  
und ich verdien definitiv zu wenig um mir was billiges zu kaufen  soviel hab ich mittlerweile gelernt (wobei der Lerneffekt nicht beim Bike-Zeug entstand).

Wäre trotzdem schön wenns seitens Nicolai bald noch genauere Info´s zum Rahmen gäbe.


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. September 2008)

Nicolai schraubt an der Veröffentlichung der Daten, ansonsten einfach mal anrufen oder mailen, da wird immer schnell und sympathisch geholfen. Ich bin wie beschrieben nach zwei Slayern und anderen Fabrikaten beim FR gelandet, weil mich Qualität und Service einfach überzeugen. Da kann sich RM eine riesen Scheibe von abschneiden! Ich würde mal nach einem gebrauchten FR aus 07 Ausschau halten. Gerade wo das AM heraus gekommen ist, kann man so eine Menge sparen. Ansonsten ist das Geld in den AM natürlich auch gut angelegt.


----------



## jemand (15. September 2008)

@ Jimbowjoketown,
hat das kürzere Sitzrohr eigentlich AUfpreis gekostet oder ging das so?
Überlege das evtl. auch, da mir dieses riesen Dreieck nicht gefällt und ich den Sattel gern tiefer hätte.


----------



## some.body (16. September 2008)

In der neuen Preisliste, die seit kurzem online ist, steht: "Custom Sitzrohrlänge / seat tube length 100,00 EUR"


----------



## Gehhilfe (19. September 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


> ja, danke... das hilft schon mal weiter.
> Das einzige was mich am AM noch immer stört ist der Preis!
> 2300-2400  nur für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer (so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle) ist schon nicht grad wenig...
> .


 
Tja, der Preis ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.  Erster Kritikpunkt - muss ich halt noch ne weile Arbeiten für.
Durfte mir heute das AM vom Guru anschauen ud mal ne Runde drehen.

Zweiter Kritikpunkt ist die sehr nervöse Lenkung bzw ich bekam keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad - keinerlei Grip auf Schotter.
Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist das Um-Gewöhnungssache, Fahrtechnik oder wird das besser wenn ich den Schwerpunkt etwas weiter nach vorne lege (längerer Vorbau, Sattel weiter vor)? Bergab geht das Ding bestimmt super.


Gruß
ein Neuer


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. September 2008)

@ Jemand: Sorry, hab Deinen Post erst jetzt gelesen, mein Sitzrohr hat keinen Aufpreis gekostet.

@ Gehhilfe: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es Umgewöhnung ist. Bin jetzt mal mit einem XC-Bike vom Kumpel gefahren und hatte das Gefühl auf dem Bike zu sitzen wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Hab mich extrem unwohl gefühlt und wäre damit nie einen holprigen Weg runter gefahren. Fehlender Grip war bei meinem FR noch nie ein Problem, brauche noch nicht einmal die Absenkung der Talas, fahre immer mit 160 mm, soviel Druck kriege ich aufs Bike.


----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2008)

@gehhilfe

Du brauchst BERGAUF Grip auf dem Vorderrad, damit Du nicht durchdrehst?!?!?! Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...  bin gestern einen verdammt steilen Anstieg auf der schwäb. Alb hochgetreten, im Sitzen und auf groben Schotter. Ohne Probleme und mit Grip. Das Hinterrad saugt sich am Boden fest, und auch das Vorderrad ist unten geblieben. Wobei ich die Wotan allerdings in dem Fall auch abgesenkt hatte.


----------



## 525Rainer (20. September 2008)

entweder fahrtechnik oder technik:
ulle bergfahrposition einnehmen: im sattel ganz vorn auf die spitze rutschen und die arme anwinkeln. 
oder einfach gabel absenken.

jeder muss seinen kompromiss in der vorbau, lenker gabel einstellung finden. ich hab mein bike so eingestellt das wenn andere damit den berg hochfahren wahrscheinlich sofort auf dem rücken landen so leicht geht die front hoch.
dafür kann ich fast aus dem stand über hohe stufen rollen weils vorderrad immer sicher, einfach und leicht hochgeht.
die hohe front hat bei längeren auffahrten den vorteil das man aufrecht im sattel sitzt. ganz steile auffahrten gleich ich lieber mit fahrtechnik aus als dass ich die ganze strecke drauflieg.
und richtig steile auffahrten.. also 1 höhenmeter senkrecht rauf geht mit hoher front auch besser als mit ner CC position.


----------



## Gehhilfe (20. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @gehhilfe
> 
> Du brauchst BERGAUF Grip auf dem Vorderrad, damit Du nicht durchdrehst?!?!?! Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...  bin  am Boden fest, und auch das Vorderrad ist unten geblieben. .


 
@dangerousD und Rainer

Habe nichts von BERGAUF gesagt sondern meine in der Ebene. Und auch nicht durchdrehen sondern das bike fährt wenn ich mich in die Kurve lege quasi geradeaus da keine Haftung vorne bzw in Kurve rutscht das Vorderrad weg da zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad?.(Schotter/loser Untergrund) Ich hatte nicht die Möglichkeit großartig bergauf zu testen aber wie schon gesagst ist das da auch nicht so von bedeutung.
Jedoch wenn es bergab genauso ist wie auf ebenem Untergrund stell ich mir das problematisch vor.


@Rainer nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (22. September 2008)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi so ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Helius AM Testbikes.
> Wollte euch auch mal ein paar Fotos von dem nigelnagelneuem Bike zeigen!
> 
> Viel Spass beim glubschen



@ BOSTAD 
Hi darf ich fragen was du dafür gelatzt hast?

Würde mich sehr interessieren...


Mein nächstes Bike wird auf jeden Fall ein Nicolai, seit dem ich mal bei denen war bin ich hin und weg von den Bikes! 

Muss aber noch sparen....


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. September 2008)

Er hat es nur geliehen, nicht gekauft!


----------



## botswana23 (30. September 2008)

Hi,

habe eine Frage bezüglich Hinterbau beim AM und ob da ein Maxxis Swampthing in 2,5 durchpasst ? 

Ich meine nicht nur so gerade noch sondern das er gut durchgeht, oder soll ich lieber einen in 2,35 kaufen für den Winter ?

Ist die 60a besser als die 42a Mischung für den Winter ?

Gruß


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2008)

Ich hab zwar (noch) kein AM aber dafür den Swampthing in 2.5" und der ist in etwa so groß, wie die Schwalbereifen in 2.35". Und die passen sicher ins AM.

Bzgl. Winter: Es wird häufig gesagt, dass die 42a-Mischung sich bei Kälte deutlich verhärtet und dann weit weniger elastisch ist als die 60a-Mischung, daher ist im Winter wohl 60a besser. Erfahrung hab ich damit bisher nicht.


----------



## BOSTAD (1. Oktober 2008)

rigger schrieb:


> @ BOSTAD
> Hi darf ich fragen was du dafür gelatzt hast?
> 
> Würde mich sehr interessieren...



Leider war ich nur Besitzer nicht Eigentümer. 

Aber ich spare schon wie ein wahnsinniger. 

Ich habe den aktuellen Nicolaikatalog in den Händen und wollte mal den Preisspekulationen ein Ende setzen  Der aktuelle Katalog ist von DSK und Nicolai zusammen.

Also: Das Bike in Blau mit extra Love Parts kostet UVP 4999. Wurde zwischenzeitlich kurz mal für 4500 angeboten ist jetzt aber leider nach oben korriegiert worden.


Der Rahmen in schwarz eloxiert kostet UVP 1849 (ohne Dämpfer)
Mit Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch) und extra Love parts 2229


In meiner bisherigen Auflistung war die Rede von der Wotan (Magura), da hat sich nun doch etwas geändert! Jetzt ist es die Rock Shox Domain die zur Standardusrüstung gehört.

Werde das Bike demnächst nochmal in L fahren, um zu sehen was besser passt.


----------



## Roitherkur (4. Oktober 2008)

Was sagt die Nicolai gemeinde eigentlich zur Wahl des Dämpfers? Von den Rock Shox Dämpfern hört man ja nicht nur Gutes.


----------



## flyingscot (4. Oktober 2008)

Apropo Dämpfer: im Datenblatt steht, dass mit dem Monarch nur 143mm Federweg zu haben wären, klingt irgendwie seltsam für die "Standardausstattung", da ja immer die ~160mm genannt werden. 160mm sind nur mit 57mm Hub erreichbar, und da gibts von Nicolai "nur" den Fox DHX Air (oder Coil)... kostet 150 Euro mehr und ist 200g schwerer...

Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## botswana23 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal wegen dem Dämpfer nachgeschaut, bei Nicolai steht für den Monarch 200x51mm --> 143mm Federweg.

Auf der RS seite ist aber auch ein Monarch mit 200x57mm gelistet ?

Ich werde heute abend mal nachschauen, btw. kann man das so einfach ?

Ich würde messen wie weit der Kolben rausgeht.

Bye


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2008)

@Gehhilfe

Das mit der "nervösen" Lenkung habe ich bislang nicht festgestellt... im Gegenteil, das Bike liegt in allen Lagen satt auf der Piste. Fahre einen 60er Vorbau, 6° Steigung, keine Spacer und flachen Lenker - so nah wie möglich am DH-Setup meines Ion (Front flach und kurz). Das macht das Wechseln der Räder leichter.
Von den Fahreigenschaften des Helius AM bin ich echt begeistert, es geht super bergauf noch besser bergab und macht lange Touren zum Vergnügen. Konnte es jetzt auch auf Korsika unter rauhen Bedingungen testen, mit heftigen Abfahrten (stellt Euch einfach das Steinfeld in B-Mais auf 3km Länge vor, lediglich die Absätze waren etwas flacher) - das AM hat mich voll überzeugt. Durch das geringe Gewicht kann man viele Sachen sehr einfach überfliegen, sollte man doch mal etwas übersehen, schluckt das Heck viel weg. Apropos Heck: habe den Standard-Monarch 4.2 verbaut, Länge/Hub müßte ich mal messen. Der Dämpfer geht in Verbindung mit der angepaßten Kinematik richtig gut, was mich als Stahlfeder-Öl-Fan echt überrascht. Fahre mit 30% Sag, bislang noch kein Durchschlag und das Hinterrad bleibt schön am Boden. Wieviel FW nun tatsächlich da ist, ist eigentlich nebensächlich - funktionieren muß er. Und das tut er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (6. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon jemand das AM mit ner 140mm-Gabel gefahren? Ich will anfangs meine Pike übernehmen...


----------



## botswana23 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

also habe den Dämpfer vermessen, Länge 200mm und Hub 57mm, zumindest ist der Kolben 59mm lang.

Keine Ahnung ob das so passt.

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also habe den Dämpfer vermessen, Länge 200mm und Hub 57mm, zumindest ist der Kolben 59mm lang.
> 
> ...



is ok


----------



## flyingscot (8. Oktober 2008)

Genau genommen muss man den Dämpfer komplett komprimieren (z.B. Luft ablassen), um den Hub zu bestimmen. Ist schon seltsam, dass Nicolai den 200x57mm nicht listet...


----------



## botswana23 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

also das mit dem Dämpfer beschäftigt mich noch, habe auch Nicolai angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort.
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch mehr.

Meine Erkenntnisse bis jetzt :

1.) In den meisten Infos wird von einem 160mm Helius AM gesprochen
2.) Auf den meisten Bilder ist ein AM mit einem Monarch abgebildet
--> Schlussfolgerung für mich war AM + Monarch = 160mm Federweg 

3.) Laut Sram gibt es den Monarch 4.2 in 200mm mit 57mm Hub, allerdings haben ich den nirgends zum Kaufen gesehen
4.) Ich habe den Kolben am Monarch ausgemessen und der ist ~60mm lang
5.) Im Sram Wartungsbuch steht aber das der 51mm Monarch einen 61mm langen Kolben hat und der 57mm einen 67mm langen Kolben.

Vielleicht kann Falco mal ein wenig hier helfen.

Gruß


----------



## some.body (22. Oktober 2008)

Auf Seite 3 von http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/helius-am.pdf ist Folgendes zu finden:


> empfohlene Dämpfer:
> Für diesen Rahmen sind verschiedene Stoßdämpfer geeinet und
> montiert ab Werk lieferbar (OEM). Der maximale Federweg von 160
> mm wird mit einem 200 mm Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub erreicht. Bei
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (22. Oktober 2008)

Thx


----------



## chris12 (25. Oktober 2008)

ich muss jetzt rein aus neugierde nochmal blöd nachfragen da es mir immer noch nicht richtig klar ist:

wo sind denn jetzt die genauen unterschiede zwischen einem ´07er FR und dem ´08er AM?

ist das AM eine mischung aus CC und 07´FR oder wie muss man es genau einordnen. 

was mir aufgefallen ist: andere dämpferanlenkung, andere verstärkungen, andere kettenstreben.

ist die geometrie gleich? sind die gleichen rohrsätze verbaut? sind die einzatzbereihe der beiden rahmen gleich? etc.....


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2008)

Hi Chris12,
das AM ersetzt das "alte" FR! Das neue FR ist fürs Grobe gemacht, es hat ja auch die volle Spaß Garantie für den Bike Park. Über die Rohrsätzte weiss ich leider nicht bescheid! Es entspricht also eher dem alten FR, ausser das es 10mm mehr Federweg hat!

Jetzt zu eigentlichen Spam 
Ich habe meins jetzt schon ein paar Monate, bin es aber nie richtig gefahren, bis heute, und ich muss sagen es geht richtg gut 
Bei Sprüngen, sehr neutral in der Luft  Die Wotan wenn sie richtig
abgestimmt ist, ist auch der Hammer 16cm die einen sehr guten Durchschlagschutz bieten, vom Hinterbau brauch ich glaube ich nix zu schreiben, es ist ein Nicolai 

Alles im allem Spaß pur heute  sehr geiles Bike habt ihr Nicolaier da gezaubert 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Alles im allem Spaß pur heute  sehr geiles Bike habt ihr Nicolaier da gezaubert


 
Genau mein Reden  Wenn ich nur noch ein Nicolai haben dürfte (ich hoffe, das wird aber nie der Fall sein ), wäre das AM die "weapon of choice".

BTW: gemeinsamer Test steht noch aus


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> BTW: gemeinsamer Test steht noch aus



ich weiss, es gibt aber in Moment nix dolles in HD! Alles fiel den Forstarbeiten zum Opfer  Ich sag dir bescheid, wenn wir unsere
Legale DH/FR Strecke haben, es dauert auch nicht mehr soo lange.....

Sach ma warst du dieses Jahr auf der uro Bike, am Stand?


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich weiss, es gibt aber in Moment nix dolles in HD! Alles fiel den Forstarbeiten zum Opfer  Ich sag dir bescheid, wenn wir unsere
> Legale DH/FR Strecke haben, es dauert auch nicht mehr soo lange.....
> 
> Sach ma warst du dieses Jahr auf der uro Bike, am Stand?


 
Nö, war Rad fahren


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

Weil es sooo geil ist 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## BOSTAD (7. November 2008)

MmMMMMMmmMMMmmmmMMMhhHHHhhhHH   Lecka


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. November 2008)

Sag mir bitte das diese Schlauchtüdeleien mit Kabelbindern nur eine notgedrungene Spontanaktion waren und umgehend geändert werden... Ansonsten sehr hübsch, clean und stimmig!


----------



## Falco Mille (7. November 2008)

Es gibt für das Helius AM und auch für alle anderen Nicolais ab der aktuellen Modellreihe keine "Standarddämpfer" mehr. Es gibt einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und es gibt für jedes Modell ein Auswahl an Dämpfern, die mit dem Rahmen bestellt werden können. Und irgend einen Dämpfer mußten wir schließlich für die Fotos einsetzen. Das ist aber  lediglich ein "Serviervorschlag"

Mir persönlich gefällt das AM mit den Fox DHX 4.0 oder dem DHX 5.0 air am besten.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (7. November 2008)

hi falco,

könntest du evtl. noch etwas zu meinen fragen sagen? vielleicht hast du sie überlesen:



chris12 schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt rein aus neugierde nochmal blöd nachfragen da es mir immer noch nicht richtig klar ist:
> 
> wo sind denn jetzt die genauen unterschiede zwischen einem ´07er FR und dem ´08er AM?
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte das diese Schlauchtüdeleien mit Kabelbindern nur eine notgedrungene Spontanaktion waren und umgehend geändert werden... Ansonsten sehr hübsch, clean und stimmig!



Optik ist mir an "meinen" Bikes egal, es muss funktionieren, und das tut es


----------



## playbike (16. März 2009)

playbike schrieb:


> wollte gerade einen neuen thread zum Thema Helius Enduro aufmachen, da entdecke ich diesen hier
> 
> Da mir momentan der Gedanke durch den Kopf geht wieder qualität aus good old Germany zu unterstützen, hört sich das sehr vielversprechend an.
> Gut, bin mal mit Nicolaiqualität wirklich eingegangen, hoffe aber das war ein Einzelfall.
> ...



@Falco

Da habt Ihr ja die Kabelführung doch geändert!
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/9/7/3/_/large/AM_22.jpg


----------



## JayPKay (16. März 2009)

Du kannst dir die Zugführungen doch eh so schweißen lassen wie du möchtest!?


----------

